# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Mustafa Merlika-Kruja

## DYDRINAS

*Mustafa Merlika Kruja
*
Figurë e Ndritun e Shkencës Shqiptare

-- nga Ardian Ndreca Ph.D.

Docente di Filosofia Contemporanea
Pontificia Universitas Urbaniana-Roma


Ndjesía historike e shqiptarëve

Nuk âsht fort e lehtë, sot, kur në Shqipní hapen vorre e groposen kujtime, me paraqitë nji figurë aq të «përfolun» si atë të Mustafa Krujës. Ai bân pjesë në atë rradhë burrash, si Lef Nosi, Dom Lazër Shantoja, Kol Tromara, Mark Gjomarkaj për të cilët nuk flitet gati aspak, edhe pse zânë nji vend nderit në altarin e kombit tonë. Sot në Shqipní zotnon prirja me rehabilitue ata figura të cilat deri dje regjimi komunist i kishte dënue. Shumë e drejtë. Por mâ të parët qi po na dalin atdhetarë e patriotë të përndjekun janë taman ata qi u eliminuen në luftën e mbrendshme midis rrymave komuniste në fuqí. E shkrivanat e sotshëm përpiqen me ngjallë keqardhje në publik tue tregue shortin e padrejtë qi i tokoi për hise Koçi Xoxeve e Mehmet Shehave, tue hesht qëllimshëm faktin se me mija e mija vorre njerzish të vlerët e të pafajshëm u mbollën në çdo kând të vendit shì prej dorës së tyne.

Kur flitet për Mustafa Krujën nuk bâhet fjalë me rehabilitue figurën e tij, pse ai nuk ka aspak nevojë për nji operacion të tillë të mundimshëm, flitet vetëm me bâ të njohtun se kush ishte Mustafa e çka ka kenë jeta e tij. Tash qi prej ngjarjeve të turbullta të Luftës së dytë botnore, e cila për ne përfundoi mjerisht, ka kalue nji gjysë shekulli, mund t'i shohim ngjarjet e njerzit në nji dritë mâ objektive, ashtu si u zhvilluen e si ishin me të vërtetë.

Rinija e Mustafa Krujës

Mustafa lindi në qytetin e Gjergj Kastrijotit me 15 mars 1887, në nji familje të thjeshtë qytetare, e cila âsht kujdesue qi ai të kryente shkollën fillore në qytetin e lindjes e mâ vonë të vazhdonte të mesmen në Janinë. Fundi i dhetëvjeçarit të parë të shekullit të XX e gjen Mustafën në Stamboll, të shkruem në institutin superior Mülkiye-i-Sehahané (Fakulteti i Shkencave politike), prej kah do të dalë në vjetin 1910: "licencié en sciences politiques et sociales".

Ishte koha kur lëvizja xhonturke kishte përfshí mbarë Turkín me pretekstin e rivendosjes së Kushtetutës së 1876. Në ketë periudhë Mustafa fillon me u interesue për politikë tue shkrue artikuj të ndryshëm e tue marrë pjesë në nji shoqní revolucjonare. Për ketë arsye edhe pezullohet nga shkolla, por pranohet përsërí falë protestave të deputetëve shqiptarë në Stamboll.

Shpallja e Pamvarsisë e gjên në Vlonë, në krah të Ismail Qemalit e Luigj Gurakuqit, në cilësinë e delegatit të popullit të Krujës, i gatshëm me nënshkrue pamvarsinë e atdheut krahas atdhetarëve mâ të shquem të kombit tonë. Me formimin e qeverisë u emnue zâvendës-prefekt në Vlonë e mâ vonë sekretar i kryesís së Këshillit të Ministrave. Shkruen për tê Karl Gurakuqi: "Kishte nji shpírt arsimtari. Natyra e tij e pat shty qyshë në riní me u marrë me arsimin, pse prej arsimit Shqipnija priste zhvillim e përparim sidomos n'atë kohë kúr duhej me i vû themelet shtetit të rí, të dalun nga errsina shekullore. Auktoritetet shtetnore, tue vrejtë prirjen e tij e tue i ardhë dishirit të çfaqun prej si, e panë të rrugës me i ngarkue drejtorín e arsimit në prefekturën e Elbasanit".1)

Detyra të njejtes natyrë pati edhe gjatë sundimit të shkurtë të Princit Wied, në vjetin 1914. Kjo mund të thomi âsht periudha mâ e gjatë e ndejtjes së tij në Shqipní. Shkruen artikuj të shumtë në të përkohshme të ndryshme, si p.sh. në faqet shqip të "Corriere delle Puglie", te "Kuvêndi" i Sotir Gjikës, te "Mbrojtja Kombëtare" e Dom Mark Vasës, te "Ora e Maleve" e Shuk Gurakuqit e Dom Lazër Shantojës. Në 1920 âsht përfaqsues i Shqipnisë, bashkë me Imzot Bumçin e Luigj Gurakuqin në Konferencën e Paqes në Paris.

Mërgimi i parë

Në vjetin 1924, me fitoren jetëshkurtë të Nolit e Gurakuqit, emnohet prefekt i Shkodrës, tue kenë i shtërnguem shumë shpejt me e lanë Shqipninë për me mërgue n'Italí. Vendoset në Zara, qytet i njohtun për tradita arbëreshe, e këtu, rreth tij, grumbullohen edhe intelektualë të tjerë si Xhevat Korça, Ernest Koliqi, Kostantin Kotte. Nuk prânë së luftuemi me pendën e tij të fortë në gazetat e mërgimit si te "Lirija Kombëtare" e Omer Nishanit, te "Ora e Shqipnisë" e Shantojës. Por, mbi të gjitha nuk résht së punuemi asnji ças për atë qi do t'ishte vepra monumentale e jetës së tij: Fjalori kritik i gjuhës shqipe.

Idealet e jetës së tij

Vetëm në dy gjana Mustafa do të mbesë gjithë jetën i patundun: nuk do të pranojë kurrë asgja qi âsht kundra interesave të kombit e nuk do të shklasë asnjiherë parimet e tija të nalta morale. Át Zef Valentini ka shkrue qi Mustafa, megjithëse i lindun në fé myslimane, ka pasë të vetat shumë vlera shpirtnore të katoliçizmit2). Krahas virtyteve qytetare, ai do të kultivojë gjithë jetën nji ndjenjë të fortë përgjegjësie e detyre qi ndoshta e ka dâmtue në marrdhânjet me të tjerët, por e ka naltue personin e tij, sa jeta e tij përkon krejtsisht me idealin qi ai ka dishmue. "Tek, Aj, - ka shkrue Tahir Kolgjini,- nuk gjêjshin mirëpritje formulat si «Shif e bân!" e «Shkel e shko!». Nuk i pat pervetuem kurrë këta formula. (...) Dikushi, e kritikoi Mustafën, tue thânun se, në Shqipní, programet, nuk janë të zbatueshme; prandej, Aj, duhet t'ishte nji akrobat politik dhe t'i përshtatej gjendjes. Mirëpo, Mustafa, mendonte krejt ndryshe. Aj, thonte se: - «Në kët botë, nuk ká gjâ mâ kollajt se me bâmë idarei maslahat, qi na tash, po i thomi oportunitet. Un, për të dijtë, e dij këtê, por, nuk e bâj; sepse , «Idare-i Maslahat-i», të lêjon me e pranuem e me e vazhduem gjendjen ashtu si ç'âsht, ani pse nuk mbërrijhet në ndonji përmirësim".3)

Lufta e tij fillon atëherë kur Shqipnija po delte shtet në vete, në 1912, e vazhdon me vjetët e turbullta të konfliktit të parë botnor, për t'u kunorzue në 1920 me njohjen e shtetit shqiptar prej Lidhjes së Kombeve e me tërhjekjen e forcave pushtuese. Në 1924, Mustafa, përkrah Luigj Gurakuqit me shokë do të përpiqet me të tâna energjitë me e ndërtue Shqipninë moderne, europiane, me e shkëput njiherë e përgjithmonë prej mentalitetit oriental qi kishte zânë njàk shpirtin shqiptar. Në këtë drejtim ai njehet si nji ndër etnit e Shqipnisë së re, pse âsht bir besnik i idealeve të Rilindjes e protagonist aktiv në kapërcyell të dy epokave vendimtare të jetës kombëtare.

Pa u ndalë me zhdrivillue shkaqet e fitores së qershorit 1924 e gabimet qi çuen drejt disfatës, duhet nënvizue fakti se Mustafa âsht edhe nji herë në krahin përparimtar e demokrat të politikës shqiptare. Kapitulli i fundit i jetës së tij politike aktive âsht koha e pushtimit fashist të Shqipnísë, janë çasat tragjike qi meritojnë nji thellim të veçantë për me hjedh dritë mbi figurën e tij.

Mustafa Kruja e epoka fashiste

Âsht shumë vështirë me e përtrî mendjen e zvetënueme shqiptare prej klisheve të gjykimeve historike me të cilat e ka regjë për nji gjysë shekulli pseudo-historiografija komuniste, edhe pse, siç vërente Ernest Koliqi në të largtin vjetë 1957: "Na Shqiptarët, përgjithsisht, jemi bukur fort të prirun kah epshi i prozhmimit. Jo vetëm levdata na del disi rryeshëm nga buza, por mâ tepër, gjêjmë vishtirsí në vetvete kur arsyeja e lypë qi të shfaqim pelqim e lavd mbi cilsít ase veprat e nji tjetri"  e vazhdon: "Kjo korrnecí shpirtnore ndoshta na rrjedh prej krajatave historike nëpër të cilat u përshkueme na dhe të parët t'onë".4)

Ngjarjet e 7 prillit e gjetën Mustafën në Gjenevë, ku ishte transferue nga Italija qysh prej vjetit 1936. Zogu kishte braktisë vendin e shumë emigranta politikë po u kthejshin në atdhé. Kjo ishte në vetvete nji arsye e mjaftueshme qi krahas dyshimit për italianët me pasë edhe nji simpatí, për faktin se i vetëshpalluni Mbret i Shqiptarëve ishte përzânë.

Lind pyetja: pse shumë patriotë shqiptarë si Mustafa u afruen me regjimin fashist? (Mendojmë se paftësia për të ba nji zgjidhje të ndërmjetme kombëtare dhe demokratike, mes komunizmit dhe fashizmit, për të shpëtue vendin, asht thelbi i gabimit të Mustafë Krujës dhe ndonji tjetri. Të mbështetëshe në strukturat e krijueme nga fashizmi për të shpëtue vendin nga eversioni komunist mbartte në vetvehte të njëjtin gabim sikurse pati më mbështjetja tërësore në komunizmin bolshevik për të luftuar fashizmin dhe për të çliruar vendin. Shën. i red. Phoenix).Shpirtënt idealista të asaj kohe shihshin në mbarë Europën nji rrezik të madh, ekspansionin bolshevik. Provat e përgjithshme të nji lufte vëllavrasëse ishin krye me «sukses» në Spanjen republikane, por t'ikunit prej Republikave sovjetike tregonin tmerret, deri atëherë të panjohtuna, qi provonin popujt nën zgjedhën e Moskës. Nji vend i vogël si Shqipnija, me nji shtet të pakonsoliduem mund të binte kollaj pré e nji eksperimenti të tillë. Në të vërtetë, shêjet e këqija i kishte kuptue edhe Zogu qysh në 1936-en, dhe kishte përdorë grushtin e hekurt kundër eversionit të kuq. Kah ana tjetër shtetet evropiane, q'prej vjetit 1927, i kishin lânë Italisë të drejtën e influencës mbi Shqipní; Anglia e Franca e shihshin pothuejse pa interes vendin tonë. Rreziku vinte gjithnji prej fqinjëve, por ketë herë ishte edhe rrezik ideologjik. Nji element tjetër qi afronte nji pjesë të madhe të intelektualëve me Italinë ishte ideja e krijimit të nji «Perandorije të ré romake», ku ligji, e drejta, dinjiteti i qytetarit, vëllaznimi, kultura  të drejtojshin nji her' e mirë Shqipninë kah Perëndimi. Bâhej fjalë o me lidhë fatin e vendit me traditën perëndimore ose me e lanë në influencën lindore. Taktika jo e goditun qi u zgjodh ishte me përdorë fashizmin për me pështue kombin. Nji tjetër arsye qi shtyu Mustafën e shumë të tjerë me simpatizue për fashizmin, ishte fakti se politika fashiste kishte sigurue përkrahjen e vet për rivendosjen e kufijve etnikë të Shqipnís, pra, tue përfshí Kosovën, Çamërinë e tue rishikjue edhe kufinin verí-perëndimor.

Duhet thânë se Mustafa, me intuitën e tij të mprehtë kishte kenë ndër ata të pakta personalitete shqiptare qi kishin kuptue se aleati mâ i mirë për me rrëzue Zogun ishte Italia. Në vjetin 1927, me rastin e nënshkrimit të Traktatit të Aleancës ndërmjet Shqipnisë dhe Italisë, Mustafa ishte i vetmi emigrant politik qi i telegrafoi Mussolini-t tue vlerësue ketë marrveshtje.5) Edhe Hasan Prishtina në nji intervistë dhânë nji gazetarit të fletores "Giornale d'Italia", me datë 8 dhetuer 1927, e vlerësonte nalt Traktatin, jo për makiavelizëm por tue u nisë prej interesave të atdheut. Duket paradoksal fakti, por në ketë mënyrë ata ekzaltojshin edhe vetë politikën e anmikut të tyne, Zogut. Ky i fundit, tue mendue me përforcue pushtetin e vet, lidhte nji aleancë qi do t'a çonte drejt humbjes së pushtetit.

Mbetë fakti qi jo vetëm propaganda komuniste por edhe qarqe tjera politike janë përpjekë me denigrue figurën e Mustafa Krujës, të Ernest Koliqit e të shumë tjerëve, tue i quejtë "fashista të shitun" e, prej bejtexhive vëllavrasës të regjimit të Tiranës, tue u apostrofue si "tradhtarë" par excellence. Por, sot qi shumë gjana janë fashitë, ja vlen me këqyrë se çka shkruente Dom Lazër Shantoja në vjetin 1941, pak ditë mbasi Mustafa u ngarkue me formue qeverinë e vet.

Pyetjes: Kush asht Mustafa Kruja? - Shantoja i përgjegjet: "... as nuk asht nji shënjt, as nuk asht nji mrekullbas! Me thanë vetëm se asht nji patriot, asht prap tepër pak. Na prej atyne qi do të na përfaqsojnë para kombit e para botës kërkojmë diça ma teper sesa stolín e nji vërtyti qi tjetër s'asht veç se detyra qi duhet të jetë e përgjithshme për të gjithë ata qi kan lindun prej nji babe e prej nji nane shqiptare.

Mustafa Kruja asht diça ma tepër. Ai asht nji luftar! Luftari intelektual i nacionalizmës shqiptare marke ma të fjeshtë e ma të kulluet. Ai asht nji filiz i asaj dege nacionaliste qi rrâjtë e veta i ka thellë në shtrojet e ma të pastra e ma të paprishuna të racës. Mustafa Kruja  i stolísun me nji mende të hollë, me nji kulturë të gjanë e të shëndoshtë evropjane, me nji vullndet çeliku, me nji ndienjë të spikatun për nderë e drejtësí, me nji dashuní të veçantë për brezet e reja, me nji shtërngesë spartane vërtytesh shtëpijake  asht fytyra politike ma typike e Shqipnís së ré, fytyrë e ngjeshun me at brumë me të cilin fati i Shqipnís desh të ngjeshi fytyrën e shpirtin e Luigj Gurakuqit e të shokvet të tij dëshmorë". vazhdon Dom Lazri: "Jeta e tij asht «lufta e tridhjetë vjetvet»! E gjatë ktyne tridhjetë vjetvet kurrnji triumf! I vetmi, ai qi rrjedh prej zanit të ndërgjegjes: ke krye detyrën t'ande! E kjo detyrë asht nji shumë vuejtjesh e sakrificesh qi nuk njehen as nuk peshohen"6).

Arsyeja për të cilën Mustafa Kruja, Dom Lazër Shantoja, Lef Nosi, P. Anton Harapi morën pjesë në politikën shqiptare të periudhës 1940-1944, âsht vetëm vetëdija e thellë e flijimit të vetvetes për interesat e kombit. Këto persona (qi kah profesjoni s'ishin as teneqexhí kriminela as studenta të falimentuem), para së gjithash ishin të afirmuem si studjuesa sa në lâmije të gjuhës e të filologjisë shqipe, aq në historinë e atdheut, ishin prind të censhëm e udhëhjekës shpirtnorë të panjollë, kishin ideale e interesa ideale qi në vetvete mjaftojshin me u a mbushë jetën me kënaqësina intelektuale e morale. Por, udhëkryqi në të cilin ndodhej kombi e largpamësía i shtynte mos me bâ sehir n'at orë tragjike. E nesermja e atdheut do t'u jepte mâ se të drejtë, mbasi ajo qi kombet perëndimore festuen në 1945, si ditën e lirisë, për ne u bâ çasi fatal i nji robnije qi na pau skllevën e të rrënuem...

Patër Anton Harapi në fjalimin e tij me rastin e betimit si anëtar i Këshillit të Naltë, do t'u shprehte kështu: "Më rrenë mendja se nuk ka zog shqiptari, qi të mendojë se unë e mora ketë barrë për kulltuk, për interesë a për ndonji intrigë. Mundet veç me drashtë ndokush mos qe ndonji maní e emja qi më shtyni deri këtu. Edhe un po u a vërtetoj fjalën dhe po u thom se po: manija e Shqipnís, po, qe ajo qi më vuni dilemën : a me anarkista për të ba gjak, ase me hjekun dorë prej çashtjes kombtare. Dhe mbassi shpirti nuk m'a tha të baj as njenën, as tjetrën, qeshë i shtërnguem të zgjedhi njenën dysh: a të baj nji marrí tue e pranue ketë zyrë, ase të tregoj nji dobsí tue u largue. Vendova ma mirë të baj nji marrí: ase sikurse thonë ata shqiptarë qi duen të ruhen të pastër  desha të komprometohem".7)

Opinioni i hierarkisë fashiste për Mustafa Krujën

Gjermanët, siç ka dalë prej dokumentave të botuem (shih librin e historianit R. Morozzo della Rocca), e konsiderojshin P. Anton Harapin si filo-anglez, kurse Lef Nosi ishte i njohtun për idenë e afrimit me Mbretnín e Bashkueme. Po për Mustafën çka mendojshin në Palazzo Venezia, në Romë?

Së pari duhet thanë se ai nuk ishte nji fashist në kuptimin e vërtetë të termit. Dihet se fashizmi lind historikisht prej gjinit të socializmit, për të kundërshtue liberalizmin individualist, për të vû në rend të parë interesat e përgjithshme të shoqnís kundrejt atyne të individit. Mussolini vetë në riní âsht kenë socialist militant e si i tillë ka ardhë tue përforcue gjithnji bindjen se shteti âsht njisía mâ e randësishme e jetës shoqnore, i denjë për t'u vû mbi vlerat e lirisë e të demokracisë. Në nji intervistë të 1932-shit, dhânun biografit të tij Emil Ludwig për të përkohshmen «Candide», B. Mussolini pohon se kur ishte i ri, mbante gjithnji me vete si talisman, nji medaljon me figuren e Karl Marx-it.

Tashti, Mustafa nuk ka asnji gja të përbashkët me idetë socialiste e, për të, vlera absolute nuk âsht shteti por atdheu, qi përfshin: etnín, gjuhën, kulturën materiale e shpirtnore e besimin.

Në 1941, si pasojë e sulmit gjerman kundër Bashkimit sovjetik, komunistat në Shqipní, të frymzuem prej të huejve, nisin me lëvizë. E gjithë kjo bâhej për me krijue anarkí në vend.

Qeverija e Shefqet Verlacit rrëzohet e në dhetuer të 1941-shit Mustafa Kruja ngarkohet me formue qeverin e ré. Ministri i jashtëm i Italisë, Galeazzo Ciano, shënon në ditarin e vet qi vûmja e Krujës në postin e kryeministrit "i përgjegjë nji lëshimi të mâtejshëm ndaj ekstremistave të nacionalizmit shqiptar".8) Ndërsa në datën 23 dhetuer, Ciano shkruen qi Vërlaci urren Krujen, por s'ka argumenta te forta kundër tij, kufizohet tue thanë se s'mund të qeverisë vendin djali i nji sherbtorit.9)

Qysh të parën herë qi Mustafa vjen në Romë si kryeministër, në shkurt të 1942, siç dishmon Ciano në Ditarin e vet, fillon tue i kërkue italianëve "ndreqje të vogla të kufijve kah Mali i Zi e rishikjimin e flamurit. Nuk e duen, - vazhdon Ciano, tue folë për nacionalistat e Tiranës, -shqipen e «burgosun» midis fashiove e nejeve të Savojës. Çashtja âsht delikate e nuk mund të mos pranohet a priori". Emnimi i Mustafës kryeministër, shkruen konti Ciano, pat bâ bujë, "ndër italianë pse ai âsht shumë nacionalist, ndër shqiptarë pse rrjedh prej nji familje të përvûjtë".10)

Nji tjetër hierark i fashizmit, Mëkambësi i Mbretit, F. Jacomoni, në kujtimet e tija, tue analizue figurën e Mustafës vëren: "nacionalist qi nuk lëshonte pê kur bâhej fjalë për interesat e vendit të vet, por qi inteligjenca e çilun e kultura e shëndosht perëndimore e bâjshin me vlerësue, në tanë plleshmëninë e saj, idenë konfederale e cila duhet të kryesonte atë qi vetvetiu u quente Bashkësía e Romës".11)

Nji tjetër gazetar e shkrimtar italian, Indro Montanelli në nji artikull të botuem në Corriere della Sera në 1942, shkruente për ministrat e qeverisë Kruja: "Ministrat shqiptarë ngjasin njeni me tjetrin. Janë tanë të rinj, jo me vjetë, por si përvojë. Të gjithë veshen thjesht, janë pak të ashpër, por të pregatitun mirë teorikisht. E kaluemja e tyne âsht njilloj: kanë vuejt për vendin e tyne. Idetë e tyne janë të lidhuna me disa dogma themelore: njisía territoriale e Shqipnís, autonomia e mbrendshme, mbrojtja e racës dhe e pasunís kulturore, bashkëpunimi me Italinë mbi bazën e të drejtave e detyrimeve të përbashkëta. Janë të ndershëm e të vorfën. Janë njerëz të veprimit e jo të burokracisë".

Me ndêjt shtrembët e me folë drejtë, këto janë fjalë qi cilido kryetar qeverije do të donte me ndigjue për ministrat e vet, aq mâ tepër prej nji të hueji. Ndërsa për Mustafën, Jacomoni thotë se ai, si njerí i sinqertë qi ishte nuk ja pritonte me shprehë, kur e donte puna, edhe të vërtetat mâ të idhta.12) Por, për Mustafën, përveç shumë idhnimeve, në vjetët e qeverisjes së tij, nuk i munguen sukseset. Nji ndër këto ishte edhe bashkimi i Plavës e i Gucisë me tokë amtare. Janë çasa, qi Nebil Çika, në nji artikull të vetin, përshkruen të jetueme me entuziazmin e birit të dênjë të Rilindjes i cili mâ në fund jeton shuemjen e nji padrejtësie të madhe historike.13)

Me 23 prill 1942, shenon Ciano-ja në Ditar, u rivendos flamuri shqiptar në formën e vet origjinale, pra pa fashiot e liktorit e pa stemën e Savojës. Kurse Jacomoni dishmon qi Mussolini kur i u paraqit promemoria për ketë shndrrim, tue u sjellë kah Ciano-ja, ka thanë: "Kush më ka shtý me gabue me ndërrue simbolin kombtar të Shqipnís?"14) Ndërkaq qi nacionalistat shqiptar festojshin flamurin e tyne në sheshin e Mëkambësis, italianët pranojshin gabimin e randë qi kishin bâ.

Nji tjetër sukses i politikës shqiptare ishte edhe fakti qi ligja italiane në lidhje me racën, e cila prekte drejtpërdrejt hebrejt, megjithë kâmbënguljen e Romës, nuk u aplikue në Shqipní. Kjo gja do të bânte të mundun strehimin e pajisjen e shumë familjeve hebrejsh të persekutuem me pasaporta shqiptare. Ndër të tjera u mendue edhe nji plan me tërhjekë mshehtas në Shqipní, tue e pajisë me pasaportë shqiptare, albanologun e famshëm austriak me origjinë izraelite, Norbert Jokl, i cili fatkeqsisht përfundoi në mënyrë tragjike pa mundun të përfitojë prej ndihmës së miqve të tij shqiptarë.

"Nji dishmí prej anës së Mustafa Krujës, - shkruen Jacomoni në kujtimet e tija, - të asaj qi ishte «burrnía» e tij, domethânë aftësia me përballue me guxim e shpirtmadhsí krajatat, e pata pak kohë mbasi ai kishte marrë në dorë Kryesinë e Këshillit të ministrave. Kishte shkue te ai konsulli i përgjithshëm i Gjermanisë e i kishte paraqitë nji notë verbale me të cilën qeverija naziste kërkonte dorëzimin e mâ se treqind hebrejve, të cilët, të ikun prej Jugosllavijet, kishin gjetë strehë në Shqipní. Komanda ushtarake gjermane e Beogradit kishte dhânë lajme të sakta rreth emnave e vendeve ku këta ishin strehue në Kosovën shqiptare. Mustafa Kruja erdhi e më kërkoi lejen me i lanë me ndéjt të qetë në Shqipní. Në Shqipní nuk kishte trupa gjermane qi të mund t'identifikojshin hebrejt. Gjithsesi u vendos qi refugjatët hebrej të çvendoseshin në zonën e Gjirokastrës, e cila ishte në kufî me zonën greke, të pushtueme prej trupave italiane. Ata do të pajiseshin me pasaporta shqiptare me emën të rremë, e po t'a lypte nevoja, do të ndihmoheshin materialisht. Këto masa do të bâjshin të mundun qi Mustafa Kruja t'i përgjegjej, mbas pak ditësh, konsullit të përgjithshëm të Gjermanisë, qi të gjitha kërkimet e bâme në Kosovë në lidhje me personat në fjalë s'kishin pasë sukses.15)

Edhe ata qi nuk e dojshin Mustafën, shkruen Jacomoni, tue pasë parasysh pikësëpari feudalët shqiptarë me në krye Sh. Vërlacin, nuk i mohojshin dy gjana: dashunín për atdheun e vlerat e tija të nalta morale.

Në nji artikull të botuem në Corriere della Sera, Indro Montanelli shkruen:

"Nuk e shihshe Merlika-Krujën tash dhetë vjet, e, kam pá qi kishte ndryshue fort pak. Suksesi e nderimet nuk kanë mundun me shndrrue natyrën e sjelljen e jashtme të këtij burri. Âsht i veshun pak a shumë si u veshte para dhetë vjetësh e nuk i jep rândësí vetes me poza e me fjalë të mëdhaja. Vazhdon me folë me matunî e të jep përshtypjen se thotë të vërtetën".16) E mâ tutje artikullshkruesi shkruen qi jeta e tij ngjet me atë të Mazzini-t e programi i tij âsht ky: due nji Shqipní të bashkueme në kufijtë e vet natyrorë. Due qi kjo Shqipní e bashkueme të zhvillojë jetën e saj në paqen e sigurueme prej Romës.

Edhe E. Koliqi e krahason Mustafën me Mazzini-n: ideolog i shkëlqyem, por politikan qi nuk pati sukses. Gjithsesi, shkruen shkrimtari shkodran, bâhet fjalë për "nji ças në të cilin ngjarjet u bânë mâ të medhaja se njerzit. Faji i kohnave nuk âsht e arsyeshme t'i veshet e t'i ngarkohet njerzve".17)

E ngjarjet nuk pasuen ashtu siç dëshironin Mustafa me shokët e vet, italianët nuk ishin të nji mendje në luftë kundër terroristave, bile prej anës së tyne kishte shpesh edhe sabotime në këtë drejtim. Pamundësia me pá të realizueme politikën e vet, e shtyu Mustafën, siç e dishmon ai vetë te Exposé personnel të botueme te Hylli i Dritës, me dhânë dorëhjekjen.

Pakënaqësí në qarqet fashiste kishte shkaktue gjithashtu edhe fjalimi i tij i mbajtun me 22 nanduer 1942 në Teatro Savoia në Romë. Kuptohet haptas prej këtij fjalimi qi ai nuk âsht nji kukull në duert e kërkuj. N'at rasë, ai nënvizon se Italia e kupton qi vetëm tue respektue pamvârësinë e plotë të Shqipnisë, do të mund të gjejë te shqiptarët mikun e vëllanë e saj për jetë e për vdekë e, shton oratori, edhe Shqipnija, shtet i vogël, duhet të ketë sekretet e veta e shtatmadhorinë e vet, qi don me thânë nji qeverí të fortë.

Ajo çka shtyu përfundimisht Mustafën me dhânë dorëhjekjen ishte vrasja e Qazim Koculit, autoritet i naltë qeveritar në Vlonë. Ishte nji vrasje me natyrë politike e në të njejten kohë edhe hakmarrje. Por kryesisht, Qazimi, patriot e aktivist i Luftë së Vlorës, emigrant politik me Mustafën e njeri i afërt i politikës popullore të këtij të fundit, ishte viktimë e luftës qi Mustafa kishte zhvillue si kundër politikës së bejlerëve e si kundër anarkistave e komunistave. Pamundësia me reague në mënyrën e duhun, bânte qi Mustafa të ndihej përgjegjës për vrasjen e mikut të vet. Qe, si përgjegjet Mustafa, thirrjeve mos me dhânë dorëhjekjen:

"Disá shqiptarë, po kërkojnë prej meje, aq sá s'mund të bâj; ndërsá, do tjerë, po më pengojnë. Un, çdo gjâ nuk kam në dorë. N'anë tjetër, Qazim Koculin e pata çuem vetë në Vlonë. E, për dersá urdhënat e mijë nuk më zbatohen për kapjen e dënimin e shkaktarëve të vrasës së Koculit, o më duhet me e pranuem se e kam vramë un, ose më duhet me dhânun dorëhjekjen.. Un, nuk mund të çvéshem nga vehtja e eme".18)

Në janar të 1943 Mustafa lén qeverinë në duert e Ekrem bej Libohovës.

Edhe pse i kthyem në jetën private, tue u marrë me Fjalorin e tij, Mustafa âsht halë në sy për anmiqt e Shqipnís. Kështu, me 12 tetor 1943, në mes të Tiranës ai pështon për mrekullí, tue u plagosë lehtë, prej nji atentati të pabesë. Janë provat e përgjithshme të strategjisë të terrorit të kuq.

Nji vit mâ vonë, me 15 prill 1944, në Firence, po me atentat, do të vritej prej grupeve komuniste nji prej filozofëve mâ të mëdhaj të shekullit, Giovanni Gentile, e nji tjetër pendë e filozofisë evropiane, antifashist i bindun, Benedetto Croce, tue marrë lajmin e kësaj vrasje të shëmtueme do të shprehej: "Tashti vrasin edhe filozofët".

"Sá shkrimtarë, - pyet Martin Camaj, u-pushkatuen apo u-dënuen për jetë gjatë periudhës së Koliqit si ministër Arsimit e i Krujës si kryeministër? Ju lutem na i tregoni, sepse un si Kosovar nuk kam lexue njikso gjâje. E sa në kohën e Enverit, «birit më të dashur të popullit shqiptar»? Këté na e rrëfejnë e përshkruejnë mâ qartë se çdo tjetër emigrant arsimtarët e vlefshëm, vllaznit Pipa po në fletoren «Shqiptari i Lirë» të New York-ut".19)

Mbarimi i luftës do t'a tregojë se terrori i kuq nuk mund t'i durojë intelektualët e vërtetë, për ata ka vetëm vrasje e burgime; intelektualët besník të kohës së komunizmit do të formohen me nji shqisë të ré, me mungesën e karakterit.

Mustafa: prindi i dashtun

Kur e pyeta njiherë djalin e Mustafës: baba a ka kenë i rrebtë me jú? ai aty për aty u mundue me më gjetë sinonime për me përçanësue ketë anë të karakterit të prindit të vet. Përfundoi me nji fjalë të huej: severo, por qi shqip nuk jepet me skajin "i rrebtë. I pakënaqun prej skjarimeve qi më dha, mâ në fund shtoi: i shtréngutë, por i drejtë.

N'ata fjalë pashë respektin e nderimin qi biri ushqente për atin e vet, ndjenja të cilat vetëm shembulli vetjak mundet me përcjellë prej nji brezi te tjetri. M'u kujtuen fjalët qi ka shkrue Ernest Koliqi për Mustafën: Para se me qénë qytetar, njeriu âsht bír e prind. Unë kam pasun fatin t'a njof t'rn e Mustafës, - nji burrë i thjeshtë nga Kruja, i squet e i urtë, - të cilin i biri, i arrijtun në rrjeshtin mâ të naltë të personaliteteve të botës shqiptare, e rrethonte me nji nderim dashunuer qi më mbushte me habí. Më dukej se ai donte me i a dhurue t'et të gjithë respektin qi bota ushqente për të. Po âmbëlsija pa llasë me të cilën drejtonte familjen? Po njerzija, e rrallë ndër né Shqiptarët, qi përdorte me bashkëshorten e me fmij? Mustafën, qi shum kush e pershkruen si burrë të vrashtë, në rreth të familjes unë e njof të durueshem e të butë, tue u ndéjun sipër me orë djelmve qi kryejshin detyrët shkollore të ditës. Kur i qortonte flitte në mënyrë qi mos me i a cenue personalitetin në formim".20)

Atë qi Mustafa donte për të ardhmen e fëmijve të vet, atë mundohej me e realizue edhe për të ardhmen e Shqipnís, jeta e tij private përfshihet vetëm në nji suazë, në «suazën morale» (Koliqi). Në familjen e tij, dishmon Koliqi qi e njohti prej s'afërmi në Zara, thithej nji frymë e shëndoshtë e këndellse njerzore, levitte n'at atmosferë shpirti i thellë i dokeve t'ona, të cilat, kur interpretohen prej nji zot shtëpije méndendritun edhe ushtrohen me rithëm të mbajtun por edhe t'âmbël njiherit, i apin zhvillimit të jetesës së perditëshme nji hijeshí të pashoqe".

Për té atdheu e familja nuk ekzistojnë njena pa tjetrën, e të dyja kanë nji bosht moral të vetëm. Familja âsht atdheu i parë i fëmijës, e aty njeriu fillon me mësue me dashtë Atdheun e vet, kjo âsht vazhdimësia qi Mustafa përpiqej me i transmetue pa prâ bijve të vet.

Edhe vetë ikja e tij prej Shqipnís âsht e lidhun me nji çasë tragjike qi preku votrën e tij. Në shtator të vjetit 1944, ai detyrohet me u nisë për në Vjenë, ku djali i tij mâ i vogël, Besimi, qi studjonte në kryeqytetin danubjan, ishte i sëmundë randë. Mjekët ishin të mendimit qi pranía e babës do t'a ndihmonte djalin me e shkapërcye rrezikun. Mjerisht, djali, me 21 nanduer 1944 jep shpirt, mbas pak ditësh në Shqipní do të jepte shpirt edhe vetë lirija e atdheut tue e lanë Burrin pesëdheteshtatëvjeç pa atme e pa familje.

Por âsht mâ mirë me lanë me folë vetë Mustafën, i cili i ka përshkrue ato çasa në nji shkrim qi âsht ndër mâ të ndiemit e letërsisë së ré shqipe:

"Ngjati kalvari nândëdhetetetë dit.

Por Ti, o bec i njomë, ngushullim i ditëve mâ të vështiravet të tatë-shkretës, Ti edhe gjatë kalvarit, edhe me atë kryq të rândë mbë shpinë, veçë mjaltë derdhe për goje, me kédo. U bâne mâ éngjëll se ishe, fytyra e Jote, shtrimë n'atë shtrat hekuri të ftohët, s'ishte mâ fytyrë njeriu, qi mbas pak javësh do t'u bânte hî, ajo ishte fytyra e nji hyu t'amshuem. As shtriga qi s'Të pat lânë grimë mushknije pa të bréjtun, atë s'kishte guxuem me T'a prekun. Ti, o djalosh i pashoq, as nëpër torturat e atij trupi të tretun si qeriu përditë nga pak s'i harrove asnji herë të dashunit e tú, s'T'u hoq kurrë kujdesi për ta, nuk shkonte ditë qi s'i përméndshe. Për thikat e shtatit t'And s'Të bâni ndonji herë goja of, për tjerët po. Mâ të mbrapmet fjalë qi Të duelen prej goje qenë «familjet t'ona» e «Shqipnija». Ti pyete për to e Yt atë T'u përgjegj me nji rrénë të mëshrirshme. Të tha: «Në Shqipní, për det'e për ajër, kanë zhbarkuem Anglo-Amerikanët; prandej atëdheu i ynë, populli shqiptar, familjet t'ona, miq e dashamirë t'anë kanë shpëtuem"  e vazhdon:

Në mërgim leve, në mërgim u rrite e në mërgim e dhae edhe mâ të mbrapmen frymë të jetës s'ate djaloshare, o bir i im. Në vént t'And, qi deshe aqë fort, vetëm pesë vjet të lanë me rruem, pesë vjet qi do të kishin qénë mâ t'âmblat të moshës s'Ate, por qi anmiku t'i bâni mâ t'idhëtat. Pate për parim jete me u bâmë njeri për me i shërbyem familjes, kombit e njerzisë; me jetuem jo për vete por për tjerët. Por Ti na lé i ri, tepër i ri, o birth i im. Deshe me u bâmë njeri, por Ti kishe lemë njeri e njeri vdiqe; kalove në të pasosmen për t'u bâmë i përsosun. Ti nuk vdiqe, u ngjalle; vdekun kemi na tjerët, o birth i im, jo ti: kanë vdekun zémrat t'ona, biró!"21)

Lavruesi i Gjuhës shqipe

Shpend Bardhi ishte pseudonimi me të cilin Mustafa Kruja do të botonte studimet e tija gjuhsore në revistat Hylli i Dritës t'Etënvet Françeskanë e Leka t'Etënvet Jezuitë. Ndoshta ai mâ shumë se kurrgjâ tjetër âsht kenë gjuhëtar, e filologjija âsht lamija në t'cilën ka bashkue vullnetin e tij të çeliktë me inteligjencën e mprehtë e kujtesën e çmeritëshme.

I bindun se trajtat e mesme të gjuhës shqipe, pra e folmja e Elbasanit, janë ato trajta qi paraqesin në mënyrën mâ organike zhvillimin e dy dialekteve drejt nji unjisimi të ardhshëm, ai u përpoq me kërkime skrupuloze me kristalizue në rregulla gramatikore palcin origjinal të shqipes e tue zblue ligjët e gjuhës ashtu siç jetojnë në të folmen e popullit.

Poliglot e shkencëtar, ai shkriu tanë forcat e veta tue punue për fjalorin e shqipes. Epistolari i tij, deri në fund të jetës âsht mjet komunikimi për njohjen e gjuhës të asaj treve apo t'atij katundi prej kah âsht personi me të cilin mban korrespondencë. Vende-vende letra bâhet nji pyetsor i vërtetë ku ai interesohet deri edhe për mâ të voglat nuanca të përdorimin të fjalëve të gjuhës amtare.

Fjalori për të cilin folëm mâ nalt ka kenë prej "2400 faqesh formati të madh me 30.000 fjalë të spjegueme shqip" (K. Gurakuqi); kjo pasuní fjalësh ka kenë e pajisun me çanësime të përpikta, gjithënji në shqipe, dhe me frazeologjí, skâje, thânje nga goja e popullit dhe shprehje letrare të nxjerruna nga auktorët e motshëm. Zémërbardhësisht dorëshkrimin e çmueshëm i a dhuroi në Tiranë Institutit të Studimeve Shqiptare, i cili i dha fillim botimit. Ngjarjet e ndaluen shtypin. Ajo lândë e pashoqe mbet në duer të komunistave".22)

Âsht e dijtun se ajo lândë fort e çmueshme u shfrytëzue prej nëpunësve të Tiranës pa u citue asnji herë burimi e pa i u dhanë merita autorit të asaj pune kolosale.

Mustafa ka lânë nji vëllim gati për t'u botue, qi mban titullin Kritiqizëm gjuhësore, e qi përfshin të gjitha studimet gjuhsore të botueme e të pabotueme sa ishte gjallë autori.

Ka përkthye gjithashtu volumin e parë të L. von Thallóczy-it, Illyrisch-albanische Forschungen, ka shkrue për Aleksandrin e Madh dhe historinë e Maqedonisë së lashtë, ka lânë nji studim për pelasgjit, nji kronologjí balkanike, nji studim rreth origjinës e emnit tonë, nji tjetër rreth Fjalorit të Frangut të Bardhë, e shumë përkthime mjeshtrore. Tash së fundi ka pá dritën e botimit nji përmbledhje e tija shumë e interesantshme me titullin Anthologjí historike (Sejko, Elbasan 2001).

Simbas Koliqit, stili epistolar i Mustafës "âsht i shkathët e i déndun, nuk mungon tingulli shpotar, gjuha gufon e pastër dh'e pasun, frazeologjija âsht e natyrshme e perdorun me zotsí mjeshtrore, letrat e tija kanë vesk gjuhsuer; proza e tij âsht parashtruese, gjuha bâhet kështu vegël arsyetimi, ku zbërthehet struktura logjike e ndërtohen "trajtat e perpikta descartiane", stili mbetet shkencor e "gjeometrik"  por gjithkund ndihet nji "frymë e kulluet shqiptare por edhe qartësí kristalore çanësuese".23)

Por, siç shihet edhe prej fragmentit kushtue djalit të vet të vdekun, stili i Mustafës nuk âsht vetëm i shtërnguet e shkencor, ai din me kenë edhe lirik e i lëmuet simbas subjektit qi trajton. E edhe nji herë lexojmë se çka kujtonte Mjeshtri tjetër i letrave shqipe, Ernest Koliqi:

"Kur shkruente mbi ndoj argument qi i a prekte shpirtin, styli i tij ngjyrohej e përflakej por pa rrëshqitë në llasë të nji brydhësije (tendresse) qi nuk përkonte me natyrën burrnore të tij. Shprehet me nji zbunim të përmbajtun, skofiar (delikat) e të ngrohët por jo butlosh. Të shifet në shkrimin kushtue qytetit të Krujës si e âmbëlson mashkullisht fjalën kur çekë sende qi ka për zémër.24)

Gjuha shqipe për të cilën punoi Mustafa Kruja tanë jetën, ("Në shërbim të njâj gjuhe kombëtare"  ishte titulli i nji kolane ku ai botonte të tijat Qukrrime gjuhsore), nuk u unjisue simbas ligjëve të shkencës gjuhësore, por me urdhnat e disave qi gjuhët dijtën vetëm me i pré. E prej vedit ato qi mbetën, "pendat e standartizueme e të mpîta" (K. Gurakuqi) bashkë me keqeshkrojat e tyne jashta Shqipnís, dijtën vetëm me hosannue e me çue në qiell ketë regres të turpshëm.

Unjisimi ase bashkimi âsht vetëm nji vlerë abstrakte nëse kriteret në bazë të cilave kryehet nuk kanë karakter shkencor por politik. Historija s'po prânë tue na diftue se shtete të përbâme prej popujsh të bashkuem me dhunë kundra dëshirave të tyne, shpërbâhen. Kjo ndodh jo pse bashkimi në vetvete âsht i keq, por pse ai lloj bashkimi âsht artificial e kundër natyrës së popujve. E njejta gjâ ndodh edhe me gjuhën, por këtu reagimet janë mâ të plogëta, mbasi ndjeshmënía jonë, kur bâhet fjalë për të mirat shpirtnore të kombit, ulë kryet në mënyrë të çuditshme - tue u fikë në topitjen e arsyes së plogësht.

Syrgjyn gjallë e syrgjyn vdekur

Në 1951 prej podit të Shéjzave, qi në gjysën e dytë të njizetit qindvjetë kje nji ndër t'paktat zâne me autoritet në universin e letrave shqipe, lëshohej nji britmë e thekun:

"Gjindja gjakut arbnuer ndodhet në nji pikë të jetës së vet qi shkakton rrënqethje n'ata të cilët ndiejnë dishka për vendlindje e për shqiptarizëm. Si komb kemi rá gjallë e ngusht dhe gjendjen e mjerë t'onë nuk ka mundësí t'a zgjidhi robi: sot vetëm Zoti e ká në dorë. Si individa kemi rá edhe mâ ngusht sepse nuk dijmë ç'drejtim t'u apim ndiesíve e mendimeve qi na vlojnë në zémër e në shqise; as nuk njofim kénd në shekull qi të na thotë nji fjalë ndriçuese (Shéjzat, 1959, fq. 81).

Fatmirsisht mbas gati nji gjysë shekulli Shqipnija âsht lirue prej komunizmit, por pa mujtë me u çlirue prej pasojave qi kjo sëmundë, e cila ekzaltoi të metat e shqiptarit e mbyti vlerat e tij, i ka lanë njeriut të lodhun shqiptar. Atëherë nuk mbetet veçse me shikjue me nji sy tjetër, mâ të kthjellët, edhe Mustafën me shokë. Ata u përpoqen me n'a shmangë pesëdhetvjet vuejtje. A kanë bâ gabime? Shkrimi i Shéjt thotë qi edhe i drejti gabon shtatë herë në ditë. E tue kthye kryet mbrapa, për me mësue prej gabimeve e me dënue fajet:

"Jemi të shtërnguem t'u thomi Shqiptarve, kushdo qofshin e çfardo parimesh t'ushqejnë, se asnji prej tyne s'ka dalun fitues  si Shqiptar  nga lufta e dytë botnore, pasojat e së cilës rrenuen punën e patrjotave të Rilindjes. Jemi të gjithë të mundun. Kushdo qi mendon ndryshej, gënjen veten. Të mundun, jo të rroposun. (...) Jemi fillikat vetëm, para nji problemi viganuer. Me akull të mendes, pa mashtrime romantike, lypet të shikojmë realitetin. Babelja shqiptare ka për suazë Babelen botnore. Ngjarje të paprituna munden me na dâmtue edhe mâ tepër, por munden edhe me na çelë nji shteg shpëtimi. Duhet të rrijmë gatí me përfitue nga këthesat e historís".25)

Tue rilexue këta rreshta cilido mundet me nxjerr përfundimet e veta, pasojat janë reale, shkaku i tyne âsht mungesa e vetëdijes historike. E Burrit të Krujës, njeriut të matun e të squet qi mori pjesë në ngritjen e flamurit në Vlonë, në Konferencën e Paqes në Paris, në lëvizjen fanoliane të 1924-shit e në ngjarjet e Luftës së dytë, si shumë të tjerëve, Shqipnija i fali nji jetë: syrgjyn gjallë e syrgjyn vdekun. Mustafa Kruja vdiq në Niagara Falls (USA) me 27 dhetuer 1958, tue pasë kalue pjesën mâ të madhe të jetës në mërgim.

Ai, ka shkrue penda e Koliqit: ushqei besim në fuqín e punës, ushqei besim në fuqín qytetnuese të kulturës, tue luftue paragjikimet dhe tue lirue trút e bashkatdhetarve nga mjegulla e padijes, ushtroi, pa lakime, normat mâ fisnike të burrnís shqiptare"; Mustafa, përfundon Koliqi:

Dijti të flîjoje n'altar të Shqipnís të mirat mâ të shtréjta njerzore dhe shqiptare: nâmin dhe popullaritetin. Potera e prozhmuesave nuk i a mbuloi kurr zânin e ndërgjegjes qi e shtynte me marrë qendrime shpesh në kundërshtim me andjen e turmave. Deshti mâ fort Shqipnín se popularitetin e vet. E ky shembull âsht shum i rrallë si në Shqipní ashtu në botë".26).

Marre nga www.shkoder.net

----------


## DYDRINAS

Kuptimi i 28 Nandorit - Për djelmnin shqiptare

Mustafa Kruja

...*Lirija i gjan nji bime delikate qi lyp ma të madhin kujdes e tokë taftë për me qëndrue e me u zhvillue në mënyrë qi ti napë kombit pemët e veta për ditë ma të mira e ma të plota. Toka e ksaj bime asht edukata shoqnore e patrijotike e popullit*...
____________________________________



(Shkrue në vjetin 1932)

KUPTIMI I XXVIII NANDORIT

Për djelmnin shqiptare

Po më duhet edhe mue me shkarravitun diça për numrin e veçantë të Shqipris së Re qi do dalë ditën 28 Nëntor. Se pata kët mendim. Por Shqipëria e Re e di ta fusi njerin në valle edhe kur se ka zanat kërcimin a sasht në fel me kërcye.
Pra po shkruej. Por ça me shkrue? Ju them të drejtën se masht dashun ta lodh mjaft menden për me gjetun nji themë qi ti përshtatej rasës dhe kohës bashkë e qi mund të këndohej pa mërzi të madhe prej kënduesve të ksaj fletorje.
Ah të kishem qenë dhe un poet, sa ma kishte anda me i a çue dikuj zemrën peshë e ndonji pikë lot mallëngjimi ndër sy, ashtu si ma pat bamë mue disa vjet përpara D. Lazër Shantoja me Kuvendin e Dëshmorvet po në rasën e 28 Nëntorit! Por mue kët cilsi ma ka mohue natyra. Nuk dij me shkrue vjersha. E jam fort pak i aftë me gixilue zemra. *Më vjen ma tepër për dore me i thirrë mendes, gjykimit të ftohtë se sa me i nxitun kazanit të gjakut*.
Prandej edhe dava me i a sjellë fjalën teme kryesisht djelmnis, e cila e ka gjakun në vlim të natyrshëm dhe ka nevojë ma shumë për argumenta qi mund ta shtien në nji kujtim të thellë mbi kuptimin e ma së madhes ditë të historis së kombit tonë, se sa për ligjerata qi ta mallëngjejnë e ti ndezin gjakun.
Plot 20 vjet para, më 28-XI-1912, nji kuvend burrash të mbledhun në Vlonë ndënë prisin e Ismail Kemalit, i shpalli botës mbarë se Shqipnija, aty e mbrapa, do tishte vetëm e shqiptarvet, se këta do tishin vetë zotën në plangun e përbashkët të tyne, mu njashtu sikur e ndien dhe e njeh veten secili në shtëpi e gja të vet, se i hueji nuk do të guxonte ma me urdhnue e sundue mbi stërnipat e Illyrve.
Hane yll po perëndojshin për jetë, po zhdukeshin nga horizonti i atdheut tonë; ishte tue lemë dielli i liris.
Nji flamur i madh zhdridhej rreth nji shtize të gjatë në dritoren e nji shtëpije të moçme ku ishte mbledhun kuvendi: flamur i kuq, si gjaku i dëshmorvet të tij, me shqipen e zezë dykrenëshe në mes, flamur i Skanderbegut, qi po valonte për të parën herë najrin tonë mbas katër shekujsh e gjymsë.
Atypraty nji za i rreptë buçitte prej qinda krahnorësh e naltohej në qiell si nji lutje e fjeshtë e e kulluet dalë prej zemrash të lame nga çëdo mëkat: rroftë Shqipnija! Brohori të padame e lot mallëngjimi.
20 vjet para! Ju djelm të rij të Shqipnis së lirë skishit lemë ose ishi edhe të njomë. Sod, 20 vjet mbrapa, ndokush nga ju mund të pyesë mallëngjyeshëm: ku janë ata burra qi ngritën për të parët flamurin kombtar? E un ju përgjigjem: ma mirë mos pyetni për ta. Historija, ata qi meritojnë të kujtohen, do tu a tregojë brezave të ardhshëm. Ka pasun ndër ta apostuj lirije a së paku asish qi e kanë pritë e dëshirue këtë me gjithë zemër. Këta kanë vdekun a rrojnë të ngimë e të kënaqun tue pamë mundimet e sakrificat e tyne të shpërblyeme nga realizimi i ides e i deshirit qi kan ushqye.Ka pasun dhe njerz të rrëmbyem prej nji rryme të pakuptueme, si landa qi merr me vete nji lumë për me e lanë të zhytun në ledh të ndonji bregu a me i a falun detit. E ma në fund ka pasun edhe shpekulatorë, farizij të kohvet tona, të cilët ndjekin çëdo rrymë qi tu përshtatet interesave të tyne, qi ndërrojnë lëkurë e qime simbas stinës. Në qoftë se ju do të kërkoni me njohun e nderue kend nga dëshmitarët e ditës 28 Nëntor 1932 po ju siguroj se ma të parët qi kanë me ju dalë përpara si fatosa të pavarsisë shqiptare kanë me qenë këta të fundit. E ju, para fytyravet të tyne, keni për të humbun të tanë shijen e idealit të thjeshtë qi ushqeni!
Kujtoni pra e nderoni vetëm dëshmorët e paemën qi kanë kanë bamë veten fli për tja mbërrimë asaj ditee ma vonë për të ruejtun frytin e saj, ata qi su dihen a së mund tu përmenden emnat. Mu njashtu sikur nderohet sod gati në të gjithë botën kujtimi i ushtarit të panjohun ramë dëshmuer naltarin e atdheut..
 Por, do të më thoni, çfarë Dëshmorësh kur të gjithë e dijmë se Shqipnin se banë Shqiptarët por Evropa?
Po, kështu thonë përnjimend ata qi skanë çue asnji gisht dore për Shqipnin e lirë; jo vetëm, por as qi kanë besue kurrë në nji mrekulli tatillë e ndoshta as sod su besojnë syve të vet. Janë pesimistat e paqortueshëm, ata qi se njohin historin e kombit të vet, qi se kuptojnë forcën e gjakut qi u vlon ndër dej.
E ça me thanë mbandej për nji tjetër kategori Shqiptarësh, për ata qi jo vetëm skanë besue se mund të bahej e mund të qëndronte Shqipnija Shtet i lirë, por kanë luftue me të tana armët qi kanë mundun të përdorin, prej fjalës e deri ke martina e mavzeri, për mos me lanë qi të ngrihej nji Shtet shqiptar, e mbrapa, si u ngreh, për me e shembun? E mbasi panë se Shqipnija u ba, po rron dhe do të përparojë, edhe kundër vullnetit të tyne, atbotë i a nisën me mbërtitun me sa u punoi zani:  rroftë Shqipnija, e u vunë me e shfrytue, me e kullotun.
Shqipnin e bani Evropa ashtu si bani Jugoslavìn, Ceko-Slovakìn,Polonìn, Rumanìn e madhe e Shtetet e Baltikut, për me folë vetëm për sa i përket kontinentit tonë. Nuk besoj të ketë ndër këto Shtete gjind qi tu a dijnë për nderë vetëm të huejve lirin e tyne.
Shqipnin e bani kombi shqiptar vetë. E bani forca e ksaj race krenare e kreshnike qi qe e zonja me u bamë ballë me shekuj, si shkamb graniti, valve ma të rrepta qi e rrahën pa mëshirë në të djathtë e në të mangjët, përpara e përmbrapa, në të katër anët. Qe ma se dymijë vjet nuk qenë të zotnit me i a ndërrue karakterin e vet as Helenët e vjetër me qytetnimin e madhnueshëm të tyne, as Grekët e rij me armën e fes të përdorun pa fe shkrupulli kundër nesh, as vala slave qi mbuloi Balkanet me tërbim qyshë prej të shtatit shekull, as sundimi romak e as shpata e Osmanllijvet. Shqiptarët ndërruan fe, por jo kurrë kombsi. As fuqija magjike e besimit nuk i bani me e mohue gjakun e me e harrue gjuhën e tyne. Aty ku se përpini shumica e madhe për me psue proçesin e natyrshëm tasimilimit Shqiptari mbeti gjithmonë Shqiptar, me doket e zakonet e veta, me gjuhën e vet.
Dhe mbet Shqiptar me armë në dorë. E ruejti kombsin me forcë, tue derdhun gjak e tue u strukun, vëlla me shqipen, ndër malet e veta të papushtueshme. Mbet i egër, ndoshta, jashta qytetnimit, por mbet Shqiptar. Luftoi për doket e zakonet e tija, për gjuhën e tij, për kombsin e tij; luftoi për liri.
E ça do të thonte Evropa përpara këtij fakti të gjallë e të pashlyeshëm në shekullin tonë kur parimi i kombsis asht imponue si bazë e politikës ndërkombëtare? Duhej të ndodheshim në nji botë të sundueme fund e majë prej Gjorgjeviqash për me pamë të mohueme kombsin shqiptare.
E si do ta mohonte Evropa të qenët e nji kombi i cili qytetnimit të saj e fes së krishtenë i ka dhanë nji Fatos si Skanderbegun e shumëgjak të derdhun për at qytetnim, për at fe e për liri të vet?
Evropa bani Shqipnin? E pse mos me thanë ma mirë, ma drejt se Evropa e cungulloi, e përgjymsoi Shqipnin? Shkëputi pjesët ma të mirat të saja e i futi ndën zgjedhë të huej, shumë ma zi se ishin, ku po ndrydhen e shkretohen pa pikë mëshire, jashta çëdo ligje njerzore. Evropa po hesht para ksaj mizorije në ma të madhen apathi.
Jo, djelmnija shqiptare ska si u beson përrallave të Shqiptarve pa sedër kombtar e pa besim në veten e tyne e në kombin e vet. Ajo do ti përbuzë gjithmonë ata qi mohojnë forcën e vërtytet e racës, gjakun shqiptar të derdhun për liri; do ti urrejë anmiqt e djeshëm e të kurdohershëm tides kombtare.
Dita XXVIII Nandor asht pa dyshim ma e madhja ditë gzimi për kombin tonë. Por në kët ditë gzimi të pashoqe sasht e mundun për ne mos me e çue menden edhe ke vllaznit tanë qi vuejnë në nji robni politike ndër ma të zezat qi njeh historija e gjithë shekujvet. Ata e dinë se Shteti shqiptar asht tepër i vogël për me i shpëtue sod nga zgjedha. Me gjithë këte kanë plot të drejtë me pritun prej nesh qi në mos tjetër të marrim pjesë me zemër në zin e gjamën e tyne, ashtu sikur çëdo gzim i ynë gzon e mbush me shpresë edhe zemrat e atyne fatzezve.Shpresa e tyne e dashunija e jonë për ta janë nji peng sigurimi për kohën e ardhshme, mbasi botën e ka bamë natyra rrumbullake e mbas natës serrët do të lejë patjetër drita e diellit. Në qoftë se jemi të dobët materjalisht le të jemi të fortë moralisht, tue njohun e çëmue të drejtat tona e tue shpresue gjithmonë. Kjo shpresë duhet të mbushë e të nxejë sidoms zemrat e djelmnis sonë qi do të përgatisë e të trashigojë kohën e ardhshme.
Lirija e nji kombi fitohet e ruhet me sakrifica të mëdhaja, me sakrifica gjaje e gjaku, me vetmohimin e secilit qytetas qi e gzon e e trashigon. Nuk asht burim pasunimi të veçantë, a ma mirë me thanë burim po, por jo mjet, siç e quejnë shpekulatorët pa shkrupull e pa ndërgjegje, qi se kanë lodhun kurrë menden për atdhe veçse për ta shfrytue. Ajo asht nji ideal qi ushqen shpirtin e atyne qi e kanë dhe siguron lumninë e kolektivitetit, të mbarën e të mirën e popullit. Të popullit qi e fiton dhe e ruen me gjakun e tij.
Lirija i gjan nji bime delikate qi lyp ma të madhin kujdes e tokë taftë për me qëndrue e me u zhvillue në mënyrë qi ti napë kombit pemët e veta për ditë ma të mira e ma të plota. Toka e ksaj bime asht edukata shoqnore e patrijotike e popullit. Shqipnija u ba, tash duhet të bajmë Shqiptarët po thomi edhe na tue marrë hua nji frazë të formulueme për nji tjetër komb ma se nji gjymsë shekulli përpara.
Kjo asht barra ma e randë e ma e shenjtë qi i bie djelmnis shqiptare, ajo qi do të sigurojë tardhmen e Shtetit tonë e bashkimin e të tanë kombit nën flamurin kuq-e-zi. Përpara, pra, djelmni!

MUSTAFA KRUJA

----------


## DYDRINAS

Vepra e Thalloczy, u përkthye nga Mustafa Kruja


Pas 46 vitesh botohet Vëzhgime iliro-shqiptare




Tiranë

U deshëm mëse 46 vjet që dorëshkrimi i përkthimit të veprës Vëzhgime iliro-shqiptare, nga Mustafa Merlika-Kruja, të shihte dritën e botimit.

Për herë të parë shtëpia botuese Camaj- Pipa në Shkodër ka sjellë në shqip veprën e autorit Ludvig von Thalloczy Vëzhgime iliro-shqiptare, e cila nxjerr në dritë fakte të reja mbi historinë e Shqipërisë mesjetare deri në Kongresin e Berlinit. Vetëm pak ditë më parë, vëllimi i parë i Illyrisch-Albanischen Forschungen (Vëzhgime iliro- shqiptare) i përkthyer dhe ngelur në dorëshkrim, që nga viti 1958 nga Mustafa Merlika-Kruja, u hodh në tregun shqiptar. Për dorëshkrimet e përkthimit është kujdesur i biri i përkthyesit, Bashkim Merlika-Kruja. Në faqet e kësaj vepre shqyrtohet në mënyrë të veçantë gjendja e Shqipërisë, duke nisur me kohën e Ali Pashë Tepelenës e deri te Kongresi i Berlinit, por veçanërisht, duke u ndalur te kryengritjet shqiptare. Mes rreshtave të tre kapitujve të veçantë, autori argumenton edhe prejardhjen shqiptare të fisit hungarez të Klementinëve, të Petervaradit nga fisi shqiptar i Kelmendit, ngulimet shqiptare të shekullit XVII, shkaqet dhe veçoritë e emigrimit masiv të shqiptarëve drejt Italisë në shekujt XV-XVI. Kjo vepër është cilësuar si një ndër burimet më të rëndësishme të informacionit mbi Shqipërinë, e cila është hartuar nga dr. Ludvig von Thallóczy, por edhe me pjesëmarrjen e ekspertëve më të njohur të historisë shqiptare dhe asaj të Evropës Juglindore si K. Jerièek, M. Suflay, Th. Ipen, E. C. Sedimayr, J. Ivaniè, E. Koracson, B. Pech e K.Thopia etj.

Vëzhgime, vepra e fundit e Krujës
Vëzhgime iliro-shqiptare është vepra e fundit e përkthyesit Mustafa Merlika-Kruja. Ai i shtoi tekstit origjinal shënime dhe komente personale; e pajisi atë me një Fjalorth, por nuk arriti ta pajisë plotësisht librin me shpjegimet e duhura rreth vendeve dhe figurave historike. Vetë përkthyesi, në shënimet e tij shkruante mes rreshtash, dhe gjithçka e bënte gjatë kohës kur e ndjente se puna vështirësohej nga çasti në çast:  Në qoftë se âsht thânë qi kjo vepër të shohë ndonji herë dritë e shtypun, dëshiroj qi mundësisht këtë barrë ta marrë përmbi vete nji kompetent. Mund të ketë gabime qi un i kam lanë me i krye ma vonë e si a kam mbërrimë. Gabimet e të meta, në qoftë se do të ndreqen e do të plotësohen, të shënohen prej kuj u bânë. Libri në dorëshkrim, i sjellë për botim nga Bashkim Merlika-Kruja (i biri i përkthyesit) synon të nxisë, siç shprehet ai, kompetencat në këtë lândë që nuk mungojnë në Shqipni e përtej, si dhe ti shërbejë lexuesve të thjeshtë që dëshirojnë të dinë më tepër për historinë e Shqipërisë. Libri është botuar, ashtu siç është shkruar nga vetë përkthyesi në gjuhën gege, me bindje që kjo gegnishte do të kuptohet mirë prej çdokuj në botën shqiptare edhe sot

Njëmbëdhjetë versione për historinë
Vëllimi i parë i veprës Vëzhgime iliro-shqiptare përmbledh njëmbëdhjetë trajtesa nga fushat e historisë të autorëve Taloci, Jeriçek, Ipen dhe Shuflai. Trajtesat janë përzgjedhje të artikujve dhe referateve të botuara në gazeta dhe në gjuhë të ndryshme. Ky vëllim, ashtu siç thekson studiuesi A. Ndreca, synon me ruajt koordinatat historike të përhapjes ilire dhe të asimilimit të mëvonshëm të tyne, të marrëdhanjeve ndër-ilire, të besimit, kultit dhe zakoneve. Një vend të rëndësishëm në këtë libër zë edhe historia mesjetare dhe shpjegimet etimologjike dhe toponomastike të qyteteve kryesore të Shqipërisë si Kruja, Durrësi, Shkodra dhe Vlora. Në studimet e qyteteve nxirren në pah jo vetëm organizimet administrative, por edhe ato ekonomike, bazuar në pasuritë e tyre dhe në zhvillimin e tregtisë. Një vend të veçantë zë edhe historia e abacive dhe kishave të hershme, sundimtarëve dhe kolonëve të atyre viseve deri në pushtimin turk.

Nga Ali Pasha te Kongresi i Berlinit
Kapitulli X i veprës, shkruar nga Th. Ipen, shqyrton gjendjen e Shqipërisë prej kohës së Ali Pashë Tepelenës deri te Kongresi i Berlinit, duke u ndalur te kryengritjet shqiptare. Me një rëndësi të veçantë është edhe shkrimi i Talocit Diaspora shqiptare, ku autori përmes tre kapitujve argumenton prejardhjen shqiptare të fisit hungarez të Klementinëve të Petervaradit nga fisi shqiptar i Kelmendit, ngulimet shqiptare të filluara që gjatë shekullit XVII në zonën e Borgo Erico-s në Zarë të Dalmacisë, shkaqet dhe veçoritë e emigrimit masiv të shqiptarëve drejt Italisë në shekujt XV-XVI. Autori përcakton zonat në të cilat u vendosën shqiptarët, marrëdhëniet me italianët që shpeshherë u shoqëruan edhe me përzierjen me popullsinë vendase. I gjithë ky kapitull është i shoqëruar edhe me të dhëna statistikore të vendbanimeve italo-shqiptare në vitet 1881 dhe 1894.



Kush është përkthyesi i veprës
Fundi tragjik i Mustafa Merlika-Kruja

Mustafa Merlika-Kruja, përkthyesi i veprës Vëzhgime iliro-shqiptare, lindi në vitin 1887. Është një nga protagonistët e politikës dhe historisë shqiptare të fundit të viteve 30 e fillimit të viteve 40 të shekullit të kaluar, ku ka qenë dhe kryeministër. Ndonëse për veprimtarinë e tij politike në Shqipëri ka pasur mendime të ndryshme, ai ka qenë dhe ngelet, padyshim, një ndër personalitet shkencore më të spikatura në fushat e gjuhësisë dhe të historisë shqiptare. M. Kruja është autor i një sërë veprash dhe përkthyes i zoti. Mes veprave dhe përkthimeve më të rëndësishme mund të përmenden Fjalori i madh i Gjuhës Shqipe, (1943), përpjekja e parë serioze në këtë drejtim, mjerisht e humbur,  Shqiptarët dhe Fuqitë e Mëdha (përkthim), 1927, Abetari i të mërguemit, 1952, Anthologji historike, 2001. Në fondet e veprave të tij ruhen akoma vepra të pabotuara si Aleksandri i Madh, Fjalori i Frangut të Bardhë, Problema gjuhe, si dhe një Epistolar gjatë vjetëve 1947-1958. Brenda Vëzhgime iliro-shqiptare është vepra e fundit e përkthyesit Kruja.



Kush ishte albanologu Thalloczy

Ludvig von Thalloczy ishte njëri nga themeluesit e kërkimeve dhe hulumtimeve hungareze mbi Ballkanin. Ai lindi në Ofen (Hungari) më 8 dhjetor 1854. U diplomua në Universitetin e Budapestit dhe ka pasur një aktivitet të gjerë shkencor. Ka punuar në Arkivin Shtetëror të Hungarisë, docent në Universitetin e Budapestit, drejtor i Arkivit të Financave të Vjenës, president i Shoqatës së Historianëve Hungarezë, bashkëthemelues i Akademisë së Shkencave Hungareze etj. Thalloczy vdiq më 1 dhjetor 1916 në Herceghalom, në një aksident hekurudhor, ndërsa po kthehej nga varrimi i perandorit të Austro-Hungarisë, Franc Jozefi I. Mes kontributeve më të çmuara që ai ka dhënë për trajtimim e burimologjisë dokumentare së historisë shqiptare, është pjesëmarrja nën udhëheqjen e Shuflait e përmbledhjes dokumentare Acta et diplomata res Albaniae mediae aetatis illustrantia, si dhe drejtimi i veprës dy volumshme Illyrisch-albanischen Forschungen (Vëzhgime iliro-shqiptare), vëllimi i parë i së cilës u publikua nga shtëpia botuese Dunker e Humblot në Mynih- Laipcing, 1916.

Marre nga gazeta Panorama

----------


## Albo

*Im gjysh Mustafa Kruja*

E quajta të udhës t’u thoja dhe unë pak fjalë mbi gjyshin tim, Mustafa Merlika Krujën, për kremtimin e 50 vjetorit të vdekjes të të cilit, lumturisht jemi mbledhur këtu, në këtë sallë.

Nga Eugjen Merlika
Marte, 30 Dhjetor 2008 07:06:00
Kryeministri shqiptar më 1942-1943 sipas të nipit, Eugjen Merlika. Marrdhëniet me miqtë e ngushtë, elitën e kohës, “armiqësia” me Mbretin Zog dhe së fundi vdekja në mjerim në mërgim

E quajta të udhës t’u thoja dhe unë pak fjalë mbi gjyshin tim, Mustafa Merlika Krujën, për kremtimin e 50 vjetorit të vdekjes të të cilit, lumturisht jemi mbledhur këtu, në këtë sallë. Emri i tij, për të cilin e kam ndjerë veten krenar, si ai i njërit prej njerëzve të shquar të Atdheut tim e, akoma më tepër, si ai i njeriut që u mundua më shumë se kushdo për t’i shmangur atij fatkeqësinë më të madhe, komunizmin, më ka shoqëruar në çdo hap të jetës sime, me pasojat që secili prej jush mund t’i marrë me mënd.

Por sot nuk është rasti të kujtojmë kalvarin e gjatë të familjes sime, por të përkujtojmë së bashku të parin e fisit tonë që qe njëkohësisht, siç doli edhe nga kumtesat e mbajtura deri tani, një nga figurat kryesore të kulturës e të jetës politike të vendit. Kjo përkujtimore zbehet pak nga mungesa tërësore e pranisë së Shtetit dhe institucioneve. Megjithatë le t’i a lemë kohës, gjykatësit më të paanshëm, vlerësimin e qëndrimit të këtyre të fundit.

E sotmja për familjarët nuk është festë, mbetet gjithmonë një ditë dhimbjeje, por atmosfera në të cilën lëndohet plaga është diçka e veçantë e na mbush me gëzim sepse, për herë të parë që nga dita që Mustafa Kruja u nda nga kjo botë, sot përkujtohet solemnisht jo vetëm nga njerëzit e dashur dhe miqtë.

Në një farë mënyre kjo mund të quhet një rilindje për gjyshin tim, portreti i të cilit stolis qoftë edhe për pak orë këtë sallë, ai portret që përfaqësonte Shqipërinë në një sallë të Lidhjes së Kombeve në Gjenevë. Veç falënderimit Zotit të gjithësisë, i vetmi i aftë për të tilla mrekulli, duhet t’u falënderoj ju të gjithëve për praninë tuaj bujare e kryesisht, profesor Ardian Ndrecën, si nismëtar i këtij aktiviteti, gjithashtu studjuesit e shquar, autorë të kumtesave shkencore për ndihmesën tepër të çmuar në shpalosjen e anëve të ndryshme të personalitetit poliedrik të Mustafa Merlika Krujës.

Në familjen Merlika, tek shtëpia dykatëshe në rrugën “Vllazën Huta”, ishin shumë të qeta bisedat rreth ikjes së mundshme në Evropën Perëndimore, ende në luftë n’atë fund vere të 1944 ës, për t’i shpëtuar një regjimi të tipit bolshevik që çdo ditë e më tepër mundësohej si real në Shqipërinë e pasluftës.

Caja, e zonja e shtëpisë, mbas pesëmbëdhjetë vitesh mërgimi e, më së fundi me një shtëpi të sajën, nuk donte të dëgjonte për largim jashtë shtetit. I shoqi, Mustafa Kruja, ish Kryeministri i shkëputur nga politika aktive, kishte vendosur të qëndronte, i vetëdijshëm se kishte punuar me ndërgjegje për të mirën e Atdheut të tij e i gatshëm për t’u përgjigjur para çdo lloj trupi gjykues për veprimtarinë e tij.

Si njohës i mirë i përvojës që frymëzonte ata që, me shumë gjasë, do të merrnin pushtetin në Shqipëri, ai e kuptonte rrezikun drejt të cilit shkonte, por skrupujt që mbizotëronin në karakterin e tij, i diktonin atë qëndrim. Në përvojën e qeverisjes së Vendit nën pushtim kishin qënë përkrah tij mjaft prej kushërinjve e rrethit miqësor. Emrat e Sulës, të Sejfullait, të Talibit, të Reshitit, të Ymerit, të Osmanit, të Hysenit, të Hamitit do të shënonin faqe lavdie, deri në sakrificën skajore, në qëndresën antikomuniste të Krujës.

Pjesëmarrja e rrethit familjar në jetën e tij politike ishte një barrë e rëndë në ndërgjegjen e tij. Pasojat e përndjekjes komuniste që do të binin vetëm mbi ta, duke ruajtur familjarët e tij nëpërmjet një largimi eventual nga Shqipëria, ishin të papranueshme, madje të pakonceptueshme për Mustafa Krujën.

Që në rini të tij kishte dhënë prova të përkushtimit ndaj familjes e farefisit. Kishte qënë ai nisjatori i pajtimit të t’atit me xhaxhanë, Xhiun e Fajës, të zemruar për një çështje pronësie, siç ndodh rëndom ndër njerëzit. Megjithëse arsyeja ishte n’anën e atit, ai pranoi më mirë pajtimin se sa të drejtën, sepse gjaku nuk bëhet ujë për sende materiale të çfarëdo vlere qofshin.

Ky ishte mësimi i parë i madh që djaloshi student i përcillte familjarëve të tij dhe gjithë farefisit. Harmonia në familje, dashuria për njëri tjetrin, ishin vlera të padiskutueshme për te. Këto binjakëzoheshin me të tjera vlera siç ishte ndershmëria e ruajtja e faqes së bardhë dhe emrit të mirë të fisit.

Shumë vite më vonë, kur ai drejtonte Qeverinë, dikush i tha se një kushëri i tij po pasurohej duke përdorur emrin e tij për marrëveshje fitimprurëse me firma tregtare italiane. E vërtetoi faktin, mblodhi fisin dhe me një vendim, sa të rrallë aq dhe të prerë, i hoqi kushëririt të drejtën e mbajtjes së mbiemrit.

Horizonti i hapur, zëmërgjërësia, njohja e thellë e natyrës njerëzore e dukurive të saj, mirëkuptimi pa paragjykime i problemeve të të tjerëve, gjykimi i drejtë e i matur i tyre, ishin tipare karakteri që djaloshi Mustafa kishte shfaqur herët në formimin e tij. Në këtë kontekst vlen të përmëndet fakti që ai ngulmoi shumë pranë babait të tij, për të krijuar një tjetër familje mbas vdekjes së parakohshme të nënës së tij.

Shkëputja kulturore nga ambjenti në të cilin lindi, lartësia në të cilin e ngriti jeta shoqërore nuk përbënë kurrë për të një hendek që e ndante nga familjarët, farefisi, shokët e miqtë e qytetit të lindjes. Ai mbeti gjithmonë pranë tyre me mendimet dhe ndjenjat, e ndonse jeta e vërtiti më së shumti larg Atdheut e qytetit të lindjes, këta mbetën gjithmonë foletë e përjetshme ku prehej shpirti i trazuar e i përmalluar.

N’atë gjëndje, kur e gjithë familja i ishte nënështruar idesë së qëndrimit në vënd para ngjarjeve të pritme, një thirrje telefoni nga Vjena e Austrisë ndryshoi planet. Besimi, xhaxhai i vogël, i shtruar në një spital të atij qyteti ishte keqësuar dhe mjekët e quanin të domosdoshme praninë e familjes, sidomos të babait. Lajmi nuk linte shteg për mëdyshje e vendimi ishte i menjëhershëm.

Gjyshi u nis me ngut. N’oborr para se të dilte më mori në krahë për herë të fundit e tha: “Të mijtë nuk i rrita dot. As këte nuk do të mundem t’a rris!” Ato fjalë ishin një sintezë e jetës së një njeriu “qi për tridhet e kusur vjet rrjesht ka qênë përpjekun me i a vû ndonji gur themelit të ksaj Shqipnije, me bukë e pa bukë, me pendë e me pushkë, tue lânë në mëshirë të tjetër kuj e ndër kâmbë anmiqsh nânë, babë, grue e fëmij.” Ato fjalë ishin e shkuara dhe e ardhmja e jetës së tij.

Gjyshi im ishte një bashkëshort shëmbullor e një prind i rrallë. Ishte një shqiptar i lashtë në drejtim të moralit e, njëkohësisht, një evropian modern e i kulturuar përsa i përket tolerancës. Familja për të nuk ishte thjesht një bashkim njerëzish që kishte për mision lindjen e fëmijëve dhe nënështrimin ndaj vullnetit të të parit, por një institucion i përbashkët, në të cilin ekzistonte respekti e dashuria e ndërsjelltë e ku kryetari nuk ishte një autoritet që bënte të detyrueshëm mendimin e tij, por një prind që shqetësohej njësoj për mbarëvajtjen e përparimin e gjithë pjestarëve të saj.

Shkollimi i bijve, vëllezërve e motrave ishte një sakrificë e madhe materiale për të, por i jepte kënaqësinë t’i shihte të realizuar si njerëz e si qytetarë, t’aftë të jepnin ndihmesën e tyre në dobi të një Atdheu që, më shumë se për çdo gjë, kishte nevojë për njerëz të kulturuar.

Kështu biri dhe vëllai që u diplomuan në Francë e n’Itali u kthyen menjëherë në Shqipëri, sepse ky ishte vullneti i Lalës. Nga Bolonja në Peqin, ky qe itinerari që përshkoi Asllani, vëllai i vogël, për të filluar ushtrimin e profesionit si mjek. Secili mund të marrë me mënd se sa atdhedashuri kishte në një vendim të këtillë, po të mbahet parasysh se bëhet fjalë për 12 shtatorin e vitit 1936. I biri, Petriti, babai im, nuk do të pranonte një kontratë të mirë pune me një nga termocentralet më të mëdha të Francës jugore, por do të vinte të fillonte një aktivitet privat në Tiranë me dy kolegë e shokë të ngushtë.

Gjyshi im ishte një personalitet shumëplanesh. Gjasme historia, që na serviri regjimi për më shumë se gjysmë shekulli, na e paraqiti vetëm në një drejtim, n’atë të politikanit, madje të reduktuar në vetëm 13 muaj veprimtari dhe ajo me ngjyrat më të errëta. Është një paraqitje tejet e shtrembëruar e figurës.

Pasioni i tij fillestar ishte mësimdhënia, prirja e tij kryesore ishin shkencat ekzakte, matematika, fusha në të cilën përqëndrohej e prodhonte ishte studimi, kryesisht i gjuhës e i historisë, misioni që kishte marrë përsipër ishte ai i rilindësve, ndriçimi dhe lartësimi i Kombit shqiptar.

Pra, politika për të qe një mision, një domosdoshmëri e diktuar nga kushtet e Shqipërisë, nuk qe pasioni i tij i jetës. Kaq është e vërtetë, saqë asnjë nga bijtë apo vëllezërit e tij nuk i drejtoi n’atë fushë, të cilën e braktisi përfundimisht që më 13 janar 1943, në moshën 56-vjeçare.

Faktor për të ndërtuar një shoqëri të shëndoshë, në mendësinë e Mustafa Krujës, miqësia me të gjitha atributet që i jepnin asaj ligjet e lashta të jetës shqiptare, përbënte një vlerë të cilën e çmoi dhe respektoi gjatë gjithë jetës.

Miqësia me njerëz si Luigj Gurakuqi, Qazim Koculi, Hasan Prishtina, Bajram Curri, Kapidani i Mirditës Gjon Marka Gjoni, Xhevat Korça, At Gjergj Fishta, Gjovalin Kamsi, Abaz Kupi, Sotir Gjika, Sali Nivica, Shuk Gurakuqi, Ahmet Dakli, Dan Hasani, Hajdar Kika, Beso Gega, Kostandin Kote, Ernest Koliqi, Don Lazër Shantoja, Tahir Kolgjini, Aleksandër Xhuvani, Karl Gurakuqi e shumë të tjerë, ka shënuar e mbushur shumë faqe të jetës së tij vetjake e shoqërore, në vite të qeta apo të stuhishme. Gjyshja ime e ndjerë ishte një minierë episodesh të ndryshme që lidheshin me këta persona dhe historinë e Shqipërisë.

Dua të ndalem më gjatë në marrëdhëniet e gjyshit tim me Ahmet Zogun, Mbretin e shqiptarëve, marrëdhënie kontradiktore, por edhe të pasura në vlera e parime. U njohën herët në Stamboll, në moshë fare të re. Më pas u miqësuan në vitet mbas pavarësisë e, në kohë të turbullta, kur rebelizma zotëronte Shqipërinë e mesme, luftuan së bashku kundër saj e Mustafai strehohej në Burgajet, në sarajet e Xhemal Pashë Zogollit, si mik i të birit.

Kjo deri sa ai iu dorëzua vullnetarisht Esad Pashës, që e dënoi me vdekje e më pas me burg n’Itali. Vitet rrodhën e dy miqtë ishin larg njëri-tjetrit, por në prag të Kongresit të Lushnjës Ahmet beu i çoi fjalë dy herë të shkonin bashkë n’atë kuvend. Mustafai nuk pranoi për një arsye ndërgjegjeje që kishte të bënte me kolegët e tij të Qeverisë së Durrësit. Lushnja shënoi një krisje në marrëdhëniet që, në vitet e mëpasme, edhe për mendime të ndryshme politike, u kthye në një armiqësi të hapur për rreth njëzet vite, t’ashpër e pa doreza.

Më 1939, si pasojë e pushtimit italian, Mbreti Zogu u largua nga Shqipëria , kurse Mustafai u kthye. Mbas katër vitesh dhe përvojës 13 muajshe të përgjegjësisë qeveritare, në kaosin e ngjarjeve shqiptare nën kërcënimin e një fitoreje të komunistëve, gjyshi im krijoi bindjen se i vetmi njeri që mund ta shpëtonte Shqipërinë ishte Mbreti Zog. Atëhere, nga shtëpia e Kapidan Gjonit në Shkodër, nëpërmjet Sali Myftisë i çoi fjalë “armikut” të tij të madh mëse njëzetvjeçar:

“Nëqoftëse ke mundësi ose, po pate rast ndonjë ditë me u takue me Mbretin Zog, i thuej se, si mue dhe Kapidanin e Mirditës do t’na keshë bashkëpuntorë dhe përkrahës.” (Marrë nga kujtimet e z. Fuat Myftija). Ishte kjo dëshmia e mendësisë së hapur e pa paragjykime të Mustafa Krujës, treguese e një personaliteti që drejtohej nga arsyeja e shëndoshë e jo nga dogmat, tabutë apo interesat vetjake.

E kishte treguar këtë mendësi në sferën familjare, kur kishte pranuar e zgjedhur vajza italiane e katolike si bashkëshorte për vëllanë apo djalin, duke respektuar ndjenjat e tyre, në një kohë kur liberalizmi ishte një nocion që lakohej nga fare pak njerëz në Shqipëri.

E kishte treguar edhe në jetën politike kur, më 1936, karshi ardhjes në fuqi të Qeverisë liberale të Mehdi Frashërit në Tiranë, i kishte shkruar një letër shokëve të tij të mërgimit, për të rishikuar qëndrimin politik ndaj Mbretërisë, po ashtu sikurse më 1943, me mesazhin e drejtpërdrejtë që i dërgonte Mbretit në mërgim.

Këto nuk ishin lojëra interesi vetjak, por strategji që i shërbenin vetëm një qëllimi, të prira nga një ideal i vetëm: interesi madhor i Shqipërisë e i popullit të saj. Mustafa Kruja hyri i varfër në jetën politike e mbeti i tillë gjatë gjithë kohës. Në mërgimin e fundit n’Itali, Egjypt, Francë apo SHBA jetoi në mënyrë tepër të përkorë, në kufijtë e varfërisë.

E provojnë fletët e letrës në të cilat shkruante veprat e tij, letërkëmbimet me miq e dashamirë, thjeshtësia skajore e jetesës, bujaria e shpirtmadhësia e Mbretit Zogu që, kur u informua nga miku e bashkëqytetari Abaz Kupi mbi gjëndjen, e ftoi të shkonte për të jetuar pranë tij n’Aleksandri t’Egjyptit.

Në gjithë peripecitë e jetës Mustafa Kruja qe gjithmonë koherent me veten dhe parimet e tij morale. Kjo qëndrueshmëri karakteri u vlerësua nga miqtë e nga kundërshtarët. Është trashëgimia më e madhe morale që na mbeti ne si fis e familje, për të cilën i jemi mirënjohës në jetë të jetëve. “Mendoj se ka qenë burrë e shqiptar i mirë...” shprehej kryetari i Legalitetit në SHBA., Fuat Myftija. “Në të vërtetë ishte po ai burrë që kisha njohur atëhere.

Një burrë.” E përfundonte shkrimin e tij dekani i gazetarëve italianë, Indro Montaneli në maj 1942. Por për të plotësuar kuadrin më duket me vënd të paraqes një fakt shumë pak të njohur nga opinioni publik shqiptar. Në korrik 1942 u martua babai im me Elena Gjikën, bijën e mikut të sinqertë, gazetarit Sotir Gjika.

Mëkëmbësi i Mbretit, Jakomoni, nëpërmjet gruas së tij, Dona Maja çoi në shtëpi një dhuratë, një tabaka argjendi dhe një qeskë me monedha ari. Kur gjyshi u kthye në shtëpi për drekë, gjyshja i tregoi dhuratën. Atëhere ai e pyeti të shoqen nëse e kishte hapur qeskën e kur mori sigurinë për këtë gjë i tha.

“Merr shoqëruesin e shko tek Dona Maja, falënderoje për dhuratën, ktheji qeskën me flori e i thuaj se mjafton tabakaja, mbasi shqiptarët nuk e kanë zakon të çojnë para për peshqeshe!” Gjyshja e zbatoi urdhërin megjithë zhgënjimin e dhurueses. Besoj se ky fakt nuk ka nevojë për koment e secili mund ta vlerësojë ose jo edhe në raport me kohën tonë e zakonet e saj.

Me pak penelata u mundova të jap një portret, sado të zbehtë, të gjyshit tim, i parë më shumë nga brendësia e familjes. Studjuesit e shquar para meje folën për veprimtarinë e tij në fusha të ndryshme të jetës kulturore e politike të Vendit tonë. Dita e sotme mendoj se është një ndihmesë e domosdoshme për të bërë të njohur personazhin që, pa dyshim, ka përmasa kombëtare.

Më lejoni të mbyll fjalën time me një pasazh nga një shkrim i profesorit të nderuar të shqipes, Karl Gurakuqit në lidhje me gjyshin tim: “Mundte njeriu mos me pranue përftimet ase methudhat e tija politike, por âsht absolutisht e pamundun, jo vetëm me mohue, por edhe vetëm me dyshue se pasjoni suprem i tij, mun i vetmi pasjon rreth të cilit bashkërendoheshin ase rradhiteshin të gjitha tjerat (pasjone) e të gjitha veprimtarit, ishte dashunija për Shqipnin”.

I përjetshëm qoftë kujtimi i Mustafa Merlika Krujës!

----------


## PLAKU

Mustafa Kruja më 1910 Statut për neoshqiptarizmin

MustafaMerlikaKruja-212x300.jpg


content/uploads/2010/05/MustafaMerlikaKruja.jpg

Mustafa Kruja më 1910 Statut për neoshqiptarizmin
Dokumenti tjetër që po botojmë sot është i vitit 1910 dhe është hartuar nga një grup studentësh shqiptarë në universitetet e Stambollit, i titulluar “Statut-rregullore e “Shoqnis së Shqiptarvet të rij intelektualë”. Që në emërtesë shihet qartë synimi i këtij grupimi, i cili me cilësorin “e ri” dëshironte të bënte dallim nga organizimet e mëhershme të shqiptarëve, por njëkohësisht të shmangte ndoshta censurën e kohës e të ishte i pranueshëm nga organet shtetërore perandorake. Synimi kryesor i kësaj organizate, i shprehur përmes statutit, ishte “përhapja e arsimit” nëpërmjet çeljes së shkollave dhe botimit të librave në gjuhën shqipe. Një nen i “rregullores” së Shqiptarëve të rij i përkufizon saktë objektivat kur thotë se: “Për me realizue qëllimin që ka caktue, Shoqnija do të themelojë nji bibljothekë të plotë prej veprash të botueme e prej asosh qi kanë me u botue mbas këndej; do të pajtohet në fletoret dhe rivistat shqipe; do të shkruej e përkthejë libra për çdo degë ditunísh, do të marrë masa qi të hapen shkolla fillore pak nga pak deri në katundet mâ të vogla të Shqipnís, ashtu edhe shkolla normale ku të shihet e arsyeshme për me nxjerrë mësues për të parat, e do t’apë mësime nate”. Të bën përshtypje se synimet e këtyre studentëve shqiptarë nuk ishin vetëm të ndërtonin një “fondacion arsimor”, po ta përkthenim me termat e sotëm, por të shkonin edhe më tej, drejt “nji akademíe kombtare”, siç shkruhet në statut. Objektivat ishin të guximshme; ambiciet ishin po ashtu të forta, sa të krijohet përshtypja se kemi të bëjmë me një program qeveritar; nga ana tjetër edhe organizimi, puna e përzgjedhja e anëtarësisë vetëm me “të diplomuem prej nji shkolle të naltë” dëshmojnë seriozitet, sidomos në strukturimin e Shoqnis me rregullat dhe disiplinën financiare që sanksionon se: “Në kasën e Shoqnís nuk do të rrijë mâ shumë se nji lirë”; por megjithatë, siç rrëfen M.Kruja këto “ândrra të bukura të një djelmnije idealiste, rrethanat nuk i lanë me u sendërtue”. Pavarësisht këtij rezultati jo shumë të prekshëm, sot është më e lehtë të gjykojmë se këto ëndrra idealistësh që rrezikonin jetën, pasurinë e të ardhmen e tyre me “mbledhje tinëz”, nuk kanë shkuar dëm, pasi këtij brezi do t’i binte barra e vështirë e organizimit dhe drejtimit të shtetit të ri shqiptar. Ishte kjo frymë idealiste që solli pavarësinë dhe më pas ndërtimin e shtetit shqiptar, çka ende mund të konsiderohet si arritja më e madhe e shekullit XX.Dëshirojmë të shënojmë në këto rreshta hyrës edhe një pikë tjetër interesante të këtij Statuti, ku flitet rreth “Komisijes së libravet” e cila ishte autoriteti botues që përballonte shpenzimet e botimit të veprave, origjinale, ose përkthime në shqip. Të bën përshtypje fakti që në statut përcaktohet raporti që do të kishin botuesi me autorin ku vetëm 20% i merrte botuesi, kurse 80% i shkonin autorit! Shihet se kjo ishte një nismë për të nxitur autorët e rinj të krijonin vepra në shqip duke i përkrahur financiarisht këtij botime. Një shoqëri njerëzore mund të lindë gjithfarë tipash e karakteresh, por në këtë konglomerat, mecenatët gjenden për fat tepër rrallë.

Statut – regullore e “Shoqnís së Shqiptarvet të ri intelektualë” për përhapjen e arsimit në Shqipní e forcimin e bashkimit. Koncept.

SHOQNIJA E SHQIPTARVET TË RIJ INTELEKTUALË1. U themelue nji shoqní me qêndër në Stamboll e me emën “ Shoqnija e Shqiptarvet të rij intelektualë”.
2. Mund të çilen dega në qytete të ndryshme të Shqipnís po me këtë emën e të varuna prej Qêndrës.
3. Qëllimi i Shoqnís âsht me forcue vllaznín e me sigurue bashkimin nëpër mjetin e fuqishëm të përhapjes s’arsimit.
4. Për me realizue qëllimin që ka caktue, Shoqnija do të themelojë nji bibljothekë të plotë prej veprash të botueme e prej asosh qi kanë me u botue mbas këndej; do të pajtohet në fletoret dhe rivistat shqipe; do të shkruej e përkthejë libra për çdo degë ditunísh, do të marrë masa qi të hapen shkolla fillore pak nga pak deri në katundet mâ të vogla të Shqipnís, ashtu edhe shkolla normale ku të shihet e arsyeshme për me nxjerrë mësues për të parat, e do t’apë mësime nate.
5. Për me sigurue këto mjete Shoqníja do të zgjedhë nji komisí për libra dhe nji tjetër për mësime.
6. Shoqnija mbarshtrohet prej nji kshilli 9 vetësh, të zgjedhun me shumicën e zânevet të antarvet të saj.
7. Në kshillin e parë do të marrë pjesë nga nji përfaqsues i çdo shkolle të naltë; por për kshillet qi do të zgjidhen mâ vonë nuk do të merret para swsh ndryshimi i shkollavet.
8. Kshilli zgjedh me zâne të fshehta nji mis të tij për arktar dhe nji tjetër për sekretar e në çdo mbledhje nji kryetar të përkohshëm. Arktari dhe sekretari i i mbajnë zyrat e tyne për sa kohë qi të vazhdojë Kshilli në të cilin janë pjestarë dhe mund të ndërrohen mbrênda asaj kohe vetëm me dý të tretat e zânevet të Kshillit.
9. Kshilli âsht organi veprues i Shoqnís dhe gjithashtu sekretari âsht i ngarkuem me të tâna detyrat e shkrimit e arktari me ato të mbledhjes dhe të mbajtjes së të hollavet e të hesapevet.
10. Kshilli âsht përgjegjës përpara mbledhjes së përgjithshme dhe arktari e sekretari përpara Kshillit. Antarët e Shoqnís mund t’a rrëzojnë Kshillin e të zgjedhin nji tjetër ne vênt të tij me dý të treta të zânevet edhe para kohet.
11. Kshilli mblidhet nji herë në javë e bisedon mbi nevojat e Shoqnís. Bisedimet bâhen tinëz, por mund t’i diftohen, në nji kohë të caktueme, secilit antar të Shoqnís qi deshiron t’i dijë.
12. Bisedimet e Kshillit janë të kufizueme me vijat themelore qi cakton nyja e tretë dhe mrênda atij caku secili antar i Shoqnís mund të bâjë proponime me shkrim. Por Kshilli âsht i lirë me i marrë para swsh ase jo proponimet qi i bâhen.
13. Ata pjestarë të Kshillit qi nuk shkojnë në mbledhje për tri herë rrjesht pa ndonji arsye të ligjëshme njihen dorhjekës dhe në vênd të tyne vjen kush ka pasun zâne mâ shumë në zgjedhjet e fundit.
14. E drejta me grishun antarët e Kshillit në mbledhje të jashtazakonshme i âsht lânë sekretarit mbasi të jetë kshillue edhe me dy tjerë nga kolegët e tij.
15. Vula zyrtare e Shoqnís mbyllet në nji kutí të vulosun prej shumicës së misevet të Kshillit.
16. Në kasën e Shoqnís nuk do të rrijë mâ shumë se nji lirë dhe teprica do të depozitohet në nji bankë apo në nji vênd të sigurtë qi do të caktojë Kshilli.
17. Shpenzimet bâhen me vendimin e Kshillit. Shpenzimet pa vendim i mbesin mbë kurriz atij qi i bân. Me gjthë këtê po të gjykojë Kshilli me vênd edhe ato i ngarkohen Shoqnís.
18. Po të shohë nevojë Kshilli me dý të tretat e zâneve mund t’a dëbojë nga Shoqnija nji antar.
19. Kshilli âsht i detyruem me i paraqitun mbledhjes së përgjithshme krye dy muejsh nji llogarí të marrjeve e të dhânave.
20. Kshilli qi bie nga zyra e vet në mbarim t’afatit ase tue dhânë dorhjeken vetë para kohet âsht i detyruem me e vûmë mbledhjen e përgjithshme imtisht në rrjedhë të punvet qi ka krye e të gjêndjes së Shoqnís.
21. Shoqníja do të gjêjë nji vênd të voliçëm për mësime nate dhe, po t’i mjaftojnë të hollat, këto vênde mësimesh do t’i shtojë e t’i përhapë në të gjitha ato rrethe ku banojnë Shqiptarë.
22. Mësimet e natës epen pa rrogë e vullnetarisht prej antarvet të Shoqnís. Ata qi marrin këtë barrë mbi vete nuk mund t’a lânë pa lajmue Kshillin nji javë para.
23. Mësimet epen gratis. Por atij qi i lên në zêmër me i falun gjâ Shoqnís si shpërblim, dhuntíja i pranohet.
24. Komisija e libravet përbâhet prej antarve të zgjedhun, nga 2 për çdo shkollë të naltë, në mes të studentave apo të diplomuemve të tyne. Secili nga këta shkruen a përkthen libra simbas kompetencës së vet, të cilët botohen me shpenzimet e Shoqnís e me pëlqimin e saj mbasi të jetë sqyrtue prej Komisís. Nga fitimi i thjeshtë që do të nxiret prej këtyne librave vetëm 20% mban Shoqníja për vete e tjerat i merr auktori a përkthyesi. Zgjedhjet e Komisís përtrihen vjet për vjet.
25. Kshilli ka të drejtë me i shtue ase pakue miset e Komisís së libravet. Në qoftë se ndokush hjek dorë vetë zgjidhet nji tjetër po nga kolegët e degës së tij.
26. Komisíja e libravet, kur ka nevojë, mund të mblidhet në zyrat e Shoqnís.
27. Shoqníja do të përpiqet qi dalkadalë Komisín e libravet t’a transformojë në nji akademí kombtare dhe me këtë qëllim do të përpilojë edhe nji rregullore të posaçme për të.
28. Çdo Shqiptar mund të hwjë në këtë Shoqní me këto kushte: a) të jetë i diplomuem prej nji shkolle të naltë ase student i nji shkolle t’atilë; b) t’i paguej së paku pesë grosh në muej Shoqnís tue e dhânë muejin e parë në dorë kur të shkruhet; c) të jetë i pranuem prej Kshillit.
29. Kush nuk paguen dy muej rrjesht pjesën qi i detyrohet Shoqnís quhet dorhjekës dhe për me u bâmë përsrí antar duhet të paguej në dorë të tânë muejt qi kanë kalue.
30. Kush del prej Shoqníje ase dëbohet s’ka të drejtë me kërkue qi t’i kthehen pagesat e bâme deri atëherë.
31. Degat, pa i sjellë ndonji ndryshim qëllimit kryesuer qi ka caktue Shoqníja, sa për hollsít, janë të lira me veprue si të duen. Ato do të mbahen gjithnji në letërkëmbim me Qêndrën dhe do t’i dërgojnë ksaj nji pjesë t’arsyeshme të t’ardhunave të tyne.
32. Këto urdhnime janë vendue prej themeluesvet të Shoqnís dhe mund të ndryshohen me proponimin e Kshillit e pëlqimin e mbledhjes së përgjithshme.

----------


## DYDRINAS

Mustafa Kruja: Pak ditë pas vdekjes, vlerësime nga Koliqi, Valentini, Kolgjini e Camaj

» Dërguar më: 28/12/2010 - 14:31

Admirina Peçi

Duke shfletuar koleksionin e revistës "Shêjzat", të cilën studjuesi Bardhyl Demiraj e cilëson si "... revistën kulturore - shkencore më të rëndësishme të mërgatës shqiptare gjatë periudhës së pas Luftës së 2-të Botërore", që kishte në drejtim të saj dy emra nga më të shquarit e kulturës shqiptare të shekullit të shkuar, ata të Ernest Koliqit si pronar e të Martin Camajt si kryeredaktor, ndalojmëd në "N. 1-2 Kallnduer - Fruer të vitit 1959". Ishte numuri i parë i revistës që dilte mbas vdekjes së bashkëpuntorit të saj të shquar, Mustafa Merlika - Krujës, që kishte ndërruar jetë, mbas një ndërhyrjeje kirurgjikale, më 27 dhjetor 1958, në Niagara Falls, në pjesën veriore të Sh.B.A., ku jetonte prej dy vitesh. Ishim njohur me një varg kumtesash për të ndjerin në Konferencën shkencore përkujtimore të 28 dhjetorit 2008, me rastin e 50 - vjetorit të vdekjes. Ishin zëra të studjuesve dhe intelektualëve të sotëm, mendime e analiza të tyre mbi veprimtarinë poliedrike të këtij personaliteti, aq shumë të përfolur, për më shumë se gjysëm shekulli. Por në revistën "Shejzat" shpërfaqet një tjetër ane. Janë opinionet e të tjerë përfaqësuesve me autoritet të kulturës shqiptare, bashkëkohës e bashkëpuntorë në fusha të ndryshme të intelektualit krutan. Ndaj na duket me vënd t'i sjellim lexuesit të sotëm, sidomos atij me moshë relativisht të re, një pjesë të këtyre shkrimeve.

* * *
Kryeartikulli ose shkrimi hyrës i rubrikës "Xixat e Shêjzavet" titullohej "Nji trashigim shpirtnuer" e i kushtohej vdekjes së Krujës. Po botojmë këtu, në 52 - vjetorin e ngjarjes një pjesë t'atij shkrimi të Ernest Koliqit:
"..... Deka shutitë hovin e urrejtjes. Heshtja e amshueme ndihmon me pleqnue mâ me këthielltí mendjeje mbi vepra të nji jete së sosun. Mardha e dekës skalitë e ngurosë jo vetëm fytyrën e të zhdukunit në nji shprehje të paluejshme, por edhe kujtimin e tij në nji gjikim të ngulun ku përmblidhet trashigimi shpirtnuer qi lên mbrapa.
Thotë Mallarmé, në vargun e shkëlqyeshëm dhe të fuqishëm, i cili nisë tingëllimin mbi " Vorr t'Edgar Poe":
"Tel qu' en Lui - même l'eternité le change...."
Kështu për jetë do të qindrojë në kujtimin t'onë Mustafa Kruja, i spastruem në dekë nga pesha e të mbetave njerzore, i ndriçuem n'amshim nga ideja e shqiptarizmit qi përhera i flakoi në shpirt dhe, bashkë me Tê, testamenti burrnuer, i cili përmbledh në synthezë trí ndiesí qi janë pajë e ndërtuesave.
Ushqei besim në fuqín e punës. La shembull se jo me fjalë tringullore e haparí krenare atdhedashunije krijohet në kët shekull fati i lum i nji kombi por me veprimtarí të pandâme, të ndritun, vetmohuese. Mustafa ç'prej moshës mâ të blerët, kur mpronte të drejtat e Shqipnís në fletore të Stambollit tue shkrue me pseudonimin "Asim Djenan" e deri në Niagara Falls, ku e mbylli jetën me pendë në dorë, punoi me nji cenë të pakëputun vigâjsh.
Ushqei besim në fuqín qytetnuese të kulturës sepse vetëm tue luftue paragjikimet dhe tue lirue trût e bashkatdhetarve nga mjegulla e padijes ai ish i bindun se shpejtohet të gëdhimit e asaj dite ku nevoja e vllaznimit, tue i u shfaqun të gjithve e qartë, do të lidhte tok zêmrat mbi të cilat themelohet lumnija e atdheut. Kulturën, Mustafa e adhuroi vetë, edhe nxiti tjerët t'a adhurojnë; asaj i kushtoi ajkën e fuqive të veta, në frymë të saj u frymzue.
Ushtroi, pa lakime, normat mâ fisnike të burrnís shqiptare. Kur i u mbush mendja se nji nisjativë a vepër mund i siellte sherbim atdheut e shqiptarizmit, nuk muer paras?sh trillet e turmës as zhurmën e vikamës brohoritëse a poshtënuese. Dijti të flîjojë n'altar të Shqipnís të mirat mâ të shtrêjta njerzore dhe shqiptare: nâmin dhe popolaritetin. Potera e prozhmuesve nuk i a mbuloi kurr zânin e ndërgjegjes qi e sht?nte me marrë qendrime shpesh në kundërshtim me andjen e turmave. Deshti mâ fort Shqipnín se popularitetin e vet. E ky shêmbull âsht shum i rrallë si në Shqipní ashtu në botë."
Deri këtu kryeartikulli i Koliqit, që pasohet nga një shkrim i At Zef Valentinit, një nga studjuesit më të shquar të shqipes që titullon shkrimin e vet në gjuhën italiane: "Mustafa Kruja si studjues". Ja një pjesë e atij shkrimi:
"Mendoj se edhe për nji si un, qi ka pasë fatin me njohun shumë njerëz të letrave e shkencëtarë të kombësive, kulturave, aftësive të ndryshme, me pasë njoftë kaqë afër e në imtësi nji si Mustafa Kruja, ka qenë nji fat i rrallë. Kam njohun të tjerë ma të talentuem si letrarë; të tjerë të shërbyem ma mirë nga nji formim i rregullt në metodë shkencore, për meritë ose jo të tyne; asnji qi të ketë mbrritë në rendimentin e tij në përpjestim me mundësitë qi jeta i ka lejue.
Thjeshtësia e familjes mezi i dha mundësi me krye nji kurs studimesh për karrjerë administrative në ish Perandorinë Othomane. Qysh n'ag t'asaj karrjere i ishte dhanë nji jete politike të gjallë, t'angazhueme, luftarake për Rilindjen kombëtare; dy herë për shumë vjet i u desh të jetonte në mërgim në kushte në të cilët, shpesh, mungesa e mjeteve, e lëvizjeve, e shpresave, iluzioneve e mallit përvlues, gjithmonë të gjallë e po ashtu zhgënjyes, i kthejnë shpesh t'ikunit e mjerë n'andrrues për inerci e madje në tekanjozë. Po t'i shtohet këtyne fakti qi ky lloji i studimeve të tij, gjuhësia, do të kishte dashtë ndihmën e vazhdueshme të nji biblioteke dhe kontaktin e gjallë të bisedës me popullin, ndërsa biblioteka e tij, e pasun aq sa rrallë mund të gjindet ndër privatë, mbeti pothuejse gjithmonë e lanun ndër miq n'atdhe e ai tjetër bisedë nuk mund të bante, veçse ndonji të rastit me t'ikun të tjerë. Përmbylltas mund të themi se ai, i paisun me nji mprehtësi të jashtzakonshme e nji kujtesë të fuqishme, ishte i shtymë nga nji dashuni gjithmonë e gjallë për kulturën, dhe ma fort nga nji pasion i vërtetë, jo i thjeshtë i nji puntori, por nga nji pasion i madh.
Mund të mos ishe në nji mendje për idetë apo metodat e tij politike, por asht absolutisht e pamundun, jo të mohohet por as të vehet në dyshim se pasioni epror, madje i vetmi qi përmblidhte e nënshtronte gjithë të tjerët e gjithë veprimet e tij, ishte dashunia për atdheun; ishte nji dashuni aspak fjalë-madhe por e gjitha vepruese qi luente mes dy synimeve: të ruejtjes e të rifitimit të vlerave të vërteta të kombit dhe rritjes së prestigjit të tij, mbi të gjitha, moral e kulturor...
Të gjithë duhet të mësojmë prej njani tjetrit, pavarësisht nga çdo kundërshtim; shpresojmë se kur të jenë topitë fanatizmat e lana nga ndodhi të dhimbëshme qi kanë fshi nga shpirtnat aq tradita të çmueshme ma shumë se sa mjetet e luftës të kenë zhdukë monumentet, dhe ata qi nuk do të mundnin me kuptue kurrë mendimin dhe veprimtarinë politike të këtij personaliteti të jashtzakonshëm, duhet t'a dijnë se kudo ku lypset nji dashuni e madhe për nji ide kulturore, punë e ndershmëni, ai duhet të çmohet e të merret si shembull."
Kështu mbyllet shkrimi i At Valentinit qi pasohet nga nji artikull i gjatë i Tahir Kolgjinit me titull: "Perëndoi ma i ndritëshmi hyll i nacjonalizmës shqiptare". Ja disa pjesë të atij shkrimi:
"Po! Mustafa Kruja, i përvëluem në mërgim nga mâlli i Atëdhéut, ndrroi jetë me 27 - 12 - 1958 në Niagara të Shteteve të Bashkueme t'Amerikës, tue lânun nji boshllëk të madh n'okólin e parësís së Kombit. Atje në skâjin e asaj bote të largët e paska pasun dhét edhe njâna nga shtyllat mâ kryesore të nacjonalizmës shqiptare.
Mustafa Kruja nuk ká qênë nji harar, ku futen shum plaçka grumbull, por, ká qênë - me gjithë kuptimin e fjalës - nji thesar i vlefshëm. Nji thesar i madh i ndamë në shum sysekë të ndryshëm. Dhe seicili prej këtyne sysekëve, ishte i mbushun pilas me gjâna të çmueshme, si f.v.: me kulturë të gjânë, me moral të pastër, me edukatë të kulluet, me besë të fortë, me energji të pashoqe, me gjykim të shëndoshë, me vendim të premë dhe me burrnín mâ të rrusmueme et. et. Mbi të gjitha këto vetina, mu si nji gur' i çmueshëm i shkëlqente ndiesija e thellë e nji dashunije të flakët për Komb e për Atëdhé. Me nji fjalë, Mustafa, i gëzonte të tâna cillsinat e mbara si nji trashigimtár i dênjë i brezninave të vjetra të racës së lavdishme shqiptare. Thuese, Aj qe krijuem në përshtatje të plotë me dëshirën e vet...
Para do vjetësh, për t'i mësuem mendimin, i pata dërguem nji varg artikujsh - mâ se 40 - të shkruem në gjuhë të huej mbi situatën e sodëshme e të botuem prej njij nga fletoret e vendit. Nuk mungoi me më tërhjekun vrejtjen:
"Or... i dashun! Artikujt, qi më dërgove, më kanë pëlqyem fort, por, për tyrqishten, italishten, gjermanishten e tjera, ka kush punon. Na, kemi nevojë me punuem për gjuhën t'onë, për shqipen. Nuk janë tue na ndihmuem gjâ ato veprat e shkëlqyeshme, qi kanë bâmë shqiptarët për vende të hueja. Pra, përmbelidhu, bre burrë, e puno pak edhe për shqipen!"
Ku dhêmb dhâmbi shkon gjuha. A mund të rrinte pa e bâmë kët porosí qortuese, kryemjeshtri i shqipes, qi ishte shkrumuem qysh në riní të vet me flakën e dashunís për Kombin dhe për gjuhën e vet, së cillës ia kushtoi mundimin deri në minutën e fundit?...
Ora e zezë, âsht tue rânduem për mbi né, qi po na dënon fati i keq me i përcjellun, nji nga nji, apostujt e shqiptarís, tue i shëkuem për mbrapa me duer në gji e me qafë të ngërmueme. Ata fatbardhë, e krijuen Shqipnín dhe ia dorëzuen brezit të rij, tue e pasë përmbushun detyrën e tyne. Qofshin lavduem gjithmonë e jetë. Tash, të rijve iu përket me u treguem bijë të meritueshëm të këtyne burrave!...
Mustafë!
Flêj i qetë, tue pasun me vete hirin e të Madhit Zot, atje ku ké ramë në dhé të huej! S'ká gjâ pse jé larg, se shpirtin t'ând - sado e madhhe qi të jetë - nuk e danë distanca prej Nânës Loke Shqipní!...
Me të vërtetë, shkove i përvëluem qi nuk munde me e pamë Shqipnín ashtu si ç'e pate sajuem n'ândërrimet t'ua, por nuk duhet me të mbétun djegë, mbasi pate punue e bâmë mjaft për Tê e mbasi ia pate vûmë gishtin me kohë edhe kësaj plage të pëgâme, qi tash, pá pushuem, po na kullon gjak.
Mos kijë kujdes aspak!
Ká nisë me lëshuem en brezi i ri mirënjoftës, i cilli, tue çmuem veprat t'Ua, të zhvillueme e të botueme deri tash dhe ato 10-15 tjerat qi janë gati për t'u botuem mbas këndej, nji ditë, ká për me t'i prûmë eshtnat t'Uë n'Atëdhé e ka për me t'i venduem me nderime të posaçme në Krujën t'ânde, atje në trojet, ku ka lemë Heroi i ynë Kombtár, Skender Beg Kastrijoti.
Të jesh i sigurtë!
Nuk vdesin, jo, njerz si ti, qi u shkrîjtën, tue punuem nat'e ditë për Komb e për Atëdhé. Ata, janë të përjetsuem për né, se shqiptarët, qi dijnë me ruejtun cillsinat stërgjyshore, nuk kan me qênë kurrë mohimtarë të vlerave kombtare; kurrë nuk kan me i përbuzun të mirat.
E na, kemi me të kujtuem sá të jemi gjallë; kemi me qênë afër Teje sá të na rraktojë zêmra në kët jetë. E dikuer, do të jemi afër Teje edhe me shpirtë atje n'amshim, ku fluturove Ti!
Lum kush lên nji ushtimë të mirë në kët botë, se na, të gjithë, jemi të birët e vdekjes..."
Kështu mbyllet In memoriam e Tahir Kolgjinit. Së fundi haset një farë nekrologu i shkurtër, fjalët e dhimbjes, të vlerësimit, të ngushullimit zyrtar të revistës, të pa firmuara, ndoshta të formuluara nga kryeredaktori i saj, Martin Camaj:
"Me zhdukjen e Shpend Bardhit, luftarit të papërkulshëm të betejave mâ të guximëshme në mproje të shqiptarizmit, të studjuesit qi shkrîni jetën e vet për të mveshë me dritë qytetnije menden e zêmrën e Arbnorvet, të Qytetarit, të Prindit, të Mikut shembulluer qi nderoi me ndergjegjen e vet të naltë emnin e kombit, "Shêjzat" humbin shtyllën mâ të fortë e të qindrueshme. Por e ndiejmë se Ai me shpirt âsht gjithënji mes nesh e prandej na do t'i rrijmë besnikë trashigimit të tij moral e atdhedashës : besim në vërtyte të thella të kombit dhe veprimtarí të pakëputuna për të ndërtue Shqipnín e madhe, të lir e të lavdëshme, Nânë e të gjith Shqiptarve, pa kurrnji dallim.
Familjes së mjerueme n'Atdhé, djalit Dr. Bashkim Merlika e motrës zojushë Gjire, u paraqesim përdhimtimet t'ona në kët kob qi randon edhe mbi né si mbi ata."
* * *
Do të kalonin më shumë se tridhjetë vjet që familja, atëherë në kampin e internimit famëkeq të Gradishtit, të lexonte ngushullimet e "Shêjzave" e më shumë se njëzet vjet të tjerë që lexuesi shqiptar të kishte rastin të njihte opinionet e disa korifejve të kulturës shqiptare mbi Mustafa Krujën, gjuhëtarin, historianin, politikanin, firmëtarin e dokumentit të Mëvehtësisë , njërin nga "Etërit Themelues" të Shqipërisë së pavarur.
"Më mirë vonë se kurrë" thotë një proverb i lashtë i yni, por le të besojmë se vonesa të këtij lloji, që rëndojnë mbi të vërtetën historike dhe identitetin tonë kombëtar, nuk duhet të jenë më të pranueshme, mbasi në të kundërtën do të vazhdojmë të mbajmë në ndërgjegje krimin kulturor të gjysëm shekullit të zi të historisë sonë.

Gazeta Shqiptare

----------


## PLAKU

*Rishkrimi i historisë dhe figura e Mustafa Krujës*

Nga: Ben  ANDONI



Kohët e fundit për publikun është edhe një botim kushtuar Mustafa Krujës i të gjithë kumtesave përgatitur me rastin e një konference shkencore përkujtimore. Duhet me sa duket që figura të shumta të disiplinave të shkencës të japin verdiktet e tyre për të treguar përmasat reale të disa personazheve…Mustafa Kruja në librat e historisë shqiptare të socializmit ka qenë shumë pak i pasqyruar. Kolaboracionist, thuhej. Me këtë përcaktim mbyllej i gjithë fati i tij. Do të kalonin shumë vite dhe një insistim fillimisht i njerëzve të tij, nëse nuk gabojmë, që vendi i tij të shkonte pak a shumë atje ku duhej. A ka shkuar deri në fund? Vështirë të besosh se figura komplekse, si e tij, mund të pasqyrohen menjëherë dhe ashtu si duhet. Gjithsesi, një botim i fundit i Shtëpisë Botuese të Françeskanëve me titullin “Rishkrimi i historisë dhe figura e Mustafa Krujës”, shkon më shumë. Ai ka botuar kumtesat e një sërë personalitetesh të njohura, që janë kuruar nga zoti Ardian Ndreca. Vetë ai, në një shkrim të ndjerë, e fillon shkrimin të tillë “Nuk asht fort e lehtë, kur në Shqipni hapen vorre e groposen kujtime, me paraqitë një figurë aq të “përfolun” si atë të Mustafa Krujës”. Por grupi i autorëve, që kanë kontribuar për librin, nuk është ndalur. Që nga i biri Bashkim Mërlika dhe duke vazhduar me Kolec Topallin, Ardian Ndrecën, Ledi Shamkun-Shkrelin, Aleksandër Meksin, Enriketa Papën, Evalda Pacin, Mërgim Korçën, Eugjen Merlikën, Artan Lamen, Nevila Nikajn, Genc Kortishën dhe kurimin e Ardian Ndrecës, kanë shpalosur përmes temave të ndryshme personalitetin tij. E sërish ai mbetet i ndryrë sipas Ndrecës dhe më shumë akoma i përfolun. “Pjesa më e madhe e atyre që e prozhmojnë Mustafa Merlikën nuk e ka ndie kurrë se ai ka qenë ndër ata që kanë firmosë dokumentin e Pamvarësisë ose që asht marrë me studime gjuhësore”, citohet Ndreca.Për hir të së vërtetës, pa një njohje të gjerë dhe pa një vlerësim objektiv, që mund të vendosë në kohë dhe në hapësirën e caktuar gjërat asnjëherë nuk mund të gjykosh për një personalitet të tillë. Vetë Ndreca ka zgjedhur një përshkrim të Ernest Koliqit në vitin 1957: “Na Shqiptarët, përgjithësisht, jemi bukur fort të prirun kah epshi i prozhmimit. Jo vetëm lëvdata na del disi rryeshëm nga buza, por ma tepër, gjejmë vishtirësi në vetvete kur arsyeja e lypë qi ta shfaqim pelqim e lavd mbi cilsit ase veprat e nji tjetri”. Të gjithë e lidhin më së pari atë me një idealist që e pa si rrezik eminent komunizmin, që në fillim.Kurse Ledi Shamku duke mos e kaluar pragun e profesionit të saj thotë se “Porse prej Krujës, më fort se lëndë, ne sot kemi mundësinë të përftojmë parime linguistike, me të cilat të rivlerësojmë çfarë kemi e të formësojmë çfarë nuk kemi”. Kurse Profesor Meksi e shikon angazhimin e tij “në këmbënguljen për të përforcuar tek bashkatdhetarët ndjenjën e krenarisë kombëtare duke nënvizuar faktin se shqiptarët kanë qenë gjithmonë në përpjekje për të ruajtur trojet dhe identitetin e tyre, për të mbijetuar në rrethana tejet të vështira”. Do të duhej shumë për të folur për këtë figurë, që historiografia e cilësoi si kolaboracionist për shkak të pjesëmarrjes së tij në qeverinë kuislinge, një term që sot shqyrtohet me një sfond shumë të gjerë. Por, në këndvështrimin më të madh të një figure, Mustafa Merlika, na tregohet përmes këtij libri se ka një staturë të admirueshme dhe me kontributin e tij në studimet shqiptare, një emër që nuk mund të zhduket aq lehtë.

----------


## Kavir

......
tregetojne e genjejne, rrembejne e sfrutojne
Thon ashtu Izraelin e mbrojne e shpetojne
......
Tradhetari dinak , hipokrit e kusar 
na u ngrit ne kulm , dhe u be kryetar 
.......
Kështu shkruante dikush dikur.

Por jam i sigurtë që Mustafa Merlika &co nuk u bë kryeministër _i pavarur_  i Musolinit se i pëlqente kolltuku por u vetsakrifikua për të mirën e il popolos...popllit desha te thosha.

Gjermanët dhe italianët e konsiderojnë si nazizmin dhe fashizmin si faqet më të turpshme në Historinë e vendeve të tyre. Por Mustafa Merlika si bashkëpunëtor i fashizmit dhe nazizmit padyshim që futet tek faqet me të ndritura të Historisë. Ka mundësi ta vemë përkrah xhajës së Naltmadhnisë së tij Zogu I.

----------


## PLAKU

*Motra e Mustafa Krujes: Pse im vëlla pranoi të bëhej kryeministër i fashizmit*



Pregatiti : Ani  JAUPAJ

Pas 70 vitesh, Haxhire Merlika apo Angela Muka siç njihet sot, është kthyer nga mërgimi në Shqipëri, për të kaluar pjesën e mbetur të jetës. E motra e një prej figurave më të përfolura të historisë shqiptare tregon versionin e saj të fakteve mbi qeverisjen e Mustafa Krujës, kërkesën e Jakomonit, kushtet e tij për flamurin pa liktorin fashist, dorëheqja, largimi nga Shqipëria, deri në vendosjen përfundimtare në Amerikë, ku edhe ndërroi jetë. E motra ishte njeriu i vetëm i familjes që u kujdes për të… Si vijoi jeta e shqiptares së martuar në Vatikan me një tjetër të arratisur nga Shqipëria…

Rrugica e vjetër në hyrje të qytetit të Krujës kishte mbetur e ngjashme me atë të dikurshmen, sipas tregimeve të të vjetërve. Ajo rrugicë, ishte ndarësja e tre katër shtëpive të fisit Merlika që vitet e fundit natyrisht ishin rimëkëmbur me dorën e rikonstruksionit. Bija e njërës prej atyre shtëpive, Haxhire Merlika, [sot mban emrin Angela Muka (emrin e pagëzimit dhe mbiemrin e të shoqit)], as që mund ta parafytyronte transformimin që kishte pësuar oborri i saj, rrugicat e kalldrëmta, apo dhoma e të atit. Kishte kërkuar të rrinte pikërisht në dhomën e këtij të fundit, kur kishte marrë vendimin që pas plot 70 vitesh, të kthehej për të parën herë nga Amerika. Nuk kishte gjetur ato imazhe që kujtesa i kishte lejuar ende t’i kishte, ama e dinte se po qëndronte po në atë dhomë, ku baba ishte ndarë nga jeta. Haxhire Merlika, është motra, e vetmja pjesëtare e familjes që i ka qëndruar pranë deri në frymëmarrjen e fundit të vëllait, Mustafa Mërlika Kruja. Ose Lalës, siç është mësuar përherë t’i thërras ajo dhe e gjithë familja. Kryeministri që qeverisi Shqipërinë (një nga nënshkruesit e shpalljes së Pavarësisë, pjesë aktive në qeverinë e parë kombëtare, përfaqësues i Shqipërisë në Konferencën e Paqes në Paris) gjatë kohës së pushtimit italian dha shpirt në Amerikë, me amanetin e fundit që e motra të mos largohej më prej andej, por të vijonte punët që ai la në mes në dobi të vendit. Dhe ajo ashtu bëri. Shkoi deri pranë kufirit të jetës së saj në mërgim. Arriti të ruaj gjuhën e vjetër shqipe, padyshim me ndërhyrje të herëpashershme të anglishtes e me shprehi të shpeshta të saj. E veshur në të bardha, me stemën e flamurit amerikan që e mban përherë në anën e zemrës, zonja e moshuar që nuk preferon t’i tregojë vjeçët e saktë edhe pse llogaritë e viteve e ‘tradhtojnë’ vendimin e saj, tani mendon se të gjitha porositë i ka kryer.Ka mbajtur amanetin e vëllait, duke jetuar oqeane larg shtëpisë, deri pak muaj më parë. Nuk është se e kishte vendosur prej kohësh që një ditë të kthehej, as që e kishte menduar. Ama kur e vendosi, vendimi ish përfundimtar. Nuk do të kthehet më mbrapsht.

Kanë kaluar 70 vite, janë jashtëzakonisht shumë, është një jetë. Pse vendosët të ktheheni pikërisht tani?

Derisa ishte gjallë im shoq, pak vite më parë, nuk e çonim ndër mend kthimin. Nuk donte e unë nuk mund të vija e vetme.
Pse nuk donte?

Po mënyra se si Spiro kishte ikur nga Shqipëria, duke vjedhur një varkë bashkë me tre studentë të tij për t’u arratisur, nuk e bënte të kishte as shije e as kujtime të mira. Për më tepër, i kishin pushkatuar edhe një vëlla vetëm 15 vjeç. Nuk e kishte të thjeshtë ripërballjen me vendin e tij, e as që e konceptonte, sikur edhe unë, se deri në ç’pikë gjërat mund të kishin ndryshuar. Ishin aq shumë vite që kishim jetuar larg, duke u marrë vesh me copa letre me të afërmit tanë.

Pse ishte arratisur Spiro?

Spiro ishte i biri i Koço Mukës, ministër i Brendshëm, anëtar i Ballit Kombëtar e mik i hershëm i vëllait. Drejtimi politik besoj që jua jep arsyen.

Kanë kaluar 7  vite qëkur bashkëshorti juaj është larguar nga jeta, mund të kishit ardhur më parë…

E dini, të lësh një jetë të tërë, të njohur e miq, mënyra krejt të tjera nuk është e thjeshtë. Për më tepër që tërthorazi mendimet e tim shoqi ndikonin edhe te unë.
Po pastaj, ç’ju ndryshoi mendje?

Telefonatat e shpeshta të të afërmve të mi këtu, sëmundja e pleqërisë që më është afruar, e sidomos vizita e vëllait tjetër tim Hasanit, të vetmit që gjeta (përveç nipërve) nga familja jonë e dikurshme.
As që mundem ta parafytyroj një ritakim me vëllain pas 65 vitesh…
Nuk keni se si. Kanë qenë momente mjaft të ngarkuara emocionalisht. Kisha porositur që Hasani të shoqërohej deri në aeroportin e fundit nga shërbimi me karrocë dhe, kur e kam parë, sigurisht pa e njohur, vetëm se ishte i thinjur e i moshuar, i jam hedhur në qafë, duke e pyetur “Ti je Hasani, ti je vëllai im?”. Nuk jemi ndarë për disa minuta, duke qarë aq sa udhëtarët që kalonin në aeroport ndaleshin e na fotografonin. Hasani insistoi pastaj që unë të kthehesha derisa më bindi.

Keni pasur miq shqiptarë në Amerikë që e keni ruajtur gjuhën?

Jo, asnjë shqiptar nuk kam pasur për 60 vjet, përveç tim shoqi. Kur ai u sëmur e më kërkoi ujë në spital, dola përjashta e pyeta punëtoren që lante dyshemenë se ku mund të gjeja. Ajo vuri dorën në buzë për të më bërë të ditur se nuk dinte anglisht. E pyeta se nga je dhe më thotë vetëm “Albania”. E ngre dhe e përqafoj atë grua që më parë kishte punuar mësuese në vendin e saj dhe prej atëherë u bëmë mikesha. Pas takimit me të e me familjen e saj, kam folur më shpesh shqip.

Ta nisim historinë nga e para, prej atëherë kur nuk dinit gjuhë tjetër përveç shqipes, kur ishit një nxënëse shkolle në Shqipëri, bijë e një familjeje me emër e me një vëlla që qeveriste vendin… E kujtoni kohën kur Mustafa Kruja është bërë kryeministër?

Domosdo më kujtohet, sepse kemi folur edhe më pas me Lalën për këtë. Ishte viti 1941 siç mund ta dini, kur një natë, në orën 21:00 erdhi një telegram në emër të tij. Vinte prej Jakomonit, përfaqësuesit të Viktor Emanuelit. Shkruhej se donte të fliste me Mustafa Krujën. Lala shkon në atë takim, ku pyetja e parë që i ishte bërë kish qenë “A don ta shpëtosh Shqipërinë?”. E nëse përgjigjej pozitivisht, duhet të merrte në dorë drejtimin e saj.

Mjaftoi vetëm kaq?

Jo, ju kërkoi tri ditë kohë që të mendohej dhe tri kushte (kondita siç thotë Angela), pa plotësimin e të cilave do të refuzonte.

Cilat ishin?

E para ishte që të largoheshin trupat italianë. Pastaj kërkoi që të bëhej pastrimi i flamurit shqiptar, pra të hiqeshin shenjat e Liktorit dhe ato të Savojës. Kushti i tretë ishte që, nëse merrte qeverinë, do të drejtonte vetë edhe Ministrinë e Brendshme. Që të plotësoheshin pretendimet e tij, duhej marrë firma e Duçes, të cilën Jakomoni e siguroi. Kështu Lala nisi menjëherë punën.

Me çfarë punësh nisi, ju ka folur për këtë?

E nisi menjëherë me mbledhjen e patriotëve të vet, të cilëve u kërkoi të shkonin në Itali për të liruar Kosovën. Dha urdhër që të përgatiteshin të shkonin atje. Ashtu u bë, Lala hyri në Parlament me një fjalim, ku përshkruante vuajtjet e tmerrshme që Serbia i bënte Kosovës. Sërish me firmën e Duçes, punë të cilën tashmë ia lanë Mustafait, meqë ishte ai që e kishte nisur.

Nuk rrezikonte kështu tepër për të marrë damkën “fashist”?

Nuk donte të dinte për këtë. Madje, edhe e paralajmëruan se komunistët nuk do ta vononin këtë vulë. Siç ndodhi në fakt. Lala tha se mund të më flisnin si të donin, fashist e dreq, mjafton të fitonim Kosovën. Është kjo arsyeja pse në mbledhjet e komunistëve Kosova nuk është përmendur, e është po kjo arsye, lirimi i Kosovës pra, pse sot e gjithnjë na kanë quajtur fashistë.

Ç’reagime u dëgjuan me caktimin e Mustafa Krujës kryeministër?

Pavarësisht se ia kërkuan, nuk ishte fort e thjeshtë, sepse secili kishte versionet e veta pse ta kundërshtonte. Njëri prej tyre ishte paraardhësi i tij, Shefqet Vërlaci, i cili pati thënë se nuk lejonte të bëhej kryeministër djali i dikujt, që i pati shërbyer kafen në Sarajet e Esat Pashës.

Qeverisja e Mustafa Krujës zgjati për një kohë të shkurtër, 1 vit e pak muaj. Cila ishte arsyeja e dorëheqjes së tij?

Mustafa Kruja dha dorëheqjen, sepse njeriu i tij në Vlorë, Qazim Koculi, i cili ishte dërguar atje (sipas njerëzve të afërt të Krujës, por indirekt edhe sipas dokumenteve të Luogotenecës) me detyrën për të organizuar një rezistencë kundër italianëve. Koculi kishte qenë organizuesi i luftës së Vlorës më 1920-n dhe ruante një autoritet të madh në gjithë popullin e këtij qyteti. Vrasja e tij në të pabesë u krye prej disa mercenarëve dibranë, që bashkëpunonin me italianë dhe jo prej komunistëve. Kruja, duke mos mundur të ndëshkojë fajtorët e vërtetë, dha dorëheqjen dhe i kthehet jetës private, duke u marrë tashmë me punën e tij tjetër, fjalorin e vet të shqipes. Në tetor të po atij viti, komunistët i bëjnë atentat e mandej, siç dihet nga historia, ngjarjet marrin teposhtën…

Dhe… Mustafa Kruja arratiset në Vjenë?

Ikja e tij në Vjenë në ’44-n u interpretua si arratisje, por në fakt e vërteta është krejt tjetër. Lala u largua, sepse i biri i tij, Besimi, vuante prej një sëmundjeje të rëndë e, meqenëse ndodhej për studime në Vjenë, i ati shkoi ta vizitonte. Vuajtjet e të birit nuk zgjatën, sepse u largua nga jeta shpejt. Ndërkaq, kishte nisur lufta dhe rikthimi i u bë i pamundur.

E megjithatë, edhe ky variant nuk tingëllon krejt i besueshëm, përderisa Kruja ishte në fakt i kërcënuar në Shqipëri, arratisja do ishte shpëtimi i vetëm…

Po, por në kohën që ai u largua, kishte aq pushtet këtu sa për të marrë të gjithë familjen me vete. Nuk kishte pse të ikte pa e kthyer më kokën për fëmijët e tjerë që kishte lënë në Shqipëri, të shoqen e gjithë të afërmit që kishte. Të paktën trungun e familjes do ta kishte marrë, sepse mundej. Por, në fakt kur iku, nuk e parashikoi moskthimin. Iku dhe nuk i pa më kurrë.

Ç’ndodhi me ju mandej? Duket se familja ka qenë e gjitha e shpërndarë?

Po, unë isha në Tirol, vend që atëherë ishte nën kufijtë e Austrisë. Lala më kishte mundësuar studimet atje për gjuhë të huaja, gjermanisht dhe frëngjisht. Ndërkaq, ai kishte mbetur në Vjenë bashkë me Bashkimin, djalin tjetër shkencëtar, që i ishte bashkuar të atit pas fatkeqësisë së të vëllait. Pjesa tjetër e familjes ishte në Shqipëri, në pritje të masave që do merreshin.

Si ishte gjendja e tij?

 I kishte vdekur një djalë, rrugët me Shqipërinë ishin mbyllur…
Dëshpërimi ishte i dukshëm për secilin nga motivet. Por, të paktën u bëmë të tre, sepse unë sapo mbarova studimet. Problemi ishte i Bashkimit që kishte lënë përgjysmë studimet në Bolonja e që Lala ngulmonte që të rikthehej. Nusja e xhaxhait, Asllan Merlikës, italiane, e ndihmoi Bashkimin të vazhdonte studimet, duke e mbrojtur nga ndonjë e papritur. Ajo ndihej aq shqiptare, sa pati si amanet të fundit që varrimi t’i bëhej në Shqipëri.

Po ju të dy?

Edhe Lala qëndroi po aty, në Bolonja, për të ishte vend i sigurt. Unë shkova në Romë, ku nisa një tjetër shkollë për modë. Prej kësaj kohe u desh të kalonin ende disa vite që të takoheshim sërish.

Kur?

Ishte viti 1949, kur Lala vjen në Romë e më njofton se duhet të ikte në Egjipt, sepse kishte marrë një letër prej Mbretit Zog. Më këshilloi që, me të përfunduar studimet, të shkoja atje. Kështu, ndoqa kurse private, në mënyrë që të shkurtoja kohën e dhënies së provimeve dhe arrita të përfitoj më shumë se një vit kohë nga ajo e parashikuara.

Ç’shkruhej në letrën e Zogut?

Shkruante se i kishin kërkuar tri herë që të lëshonte fronin, mbas lufte. Se Mustafa Kruja i duhej Shqipërisë më shumë se kurrë, e se Shqipërinë kërkonin ta përçanin.
Kjo nuk është dëgjuar më parë, sepse Zogu me Krujën deri atëherë ishin njohur për konflikt…

Kjo është edhe ajo çka thanë emigrantët e asaj kohe, se si bashkëpunoi Mustafai me Zogun. 

Në fakt, Lala u konsultua me miqtë e tij, Gjon Markagjonin e Ernest Koliqin, dhe u nis për Egjipt.Sipas asaj që më ka treguar, i pati përgatitur mbretit një deklaratë, të cilën duhet ta paraqiste në Ambasadën Shqiptare se ai ishte mbreti i të gjithë shqiptarëve. Por, vetëm kaq nuk mjaftonte. Duhet të formonin një qeveri të lirë jashtë Shqipërisë dhe ashtu bënë, i vetëm nuk do mundej. Kruja mendoi që të çonte një përfaqësues në Romë, punë për të cilën zgjodhi Koço Mukën si patriot, njeri serioz e autoritar në të njëjtën kohë, nën sekretar i Ballit Kombëtar. Shkoi, u mblodhën gjithë partitë, ndër të cilat Balli e Legaliteti, dhe formuan Shqipërinë e lirë. Në këtë mënyrë, ata që deshën copëtimin e Shqipërisë nga serbët dhe grekët, nuk do mundeshin.

Ka qenë Lala dhe miqësia e tij me Koço Mukën arsyeja pse ju e lidhët jetën me djalin e tij?

Fillesat po, por ende asgjë nuk kishte ndodhur deri atëherë. U desh të kalonin edhe shumë vite të tjera përpara se të martohesha me Spiron. Po le t’i kthehemi më vonë kësaj çështjeje.

Sepse doja t’ju pyesja nëse në gjithë këto vite e në gjithë këto lëvizje nëse kishit marrë ndonjëherë lajm nga Shqipëria. Ç’bëhej këtej me të afërmit tuaj?

Po gjithmonë. Merrja lajme përmes letërkëmbimit me gruan e Petritit, djalit tjetër të Lalës. Elena ishte italiane dhe unë i shkruaja sikur isha shoqe e saj në Itali. Me emër tjetër natyrisht.

Komunikimi ishte i koduar gjithsesi?

Shkëmbenim vetëm informacione se si ishin familjarët andej, unë i thosha se ishte mirë, por Mustafain nuk e zura kurrë në gojë në asnjë letër të të gjitha viteve.

Si mësonit se jeta e tij ishte e kërcënuar andej?

Elena kishte të ëmën në Bari, komunikimi i saj me të ishte pa dyshim më i zgjeruar se ç’mund të ishte ai me një shoqe. Ajo merrte informacione që Mustafain vazhdimisht e kërkonin dhe na i transmetonte.

Për sa kohë jetuat në Egjipt?

Për pesë vjet.

Si ishte jetesa atje? Me çfarë merreshit?

Unë kujdesesha për Lalën. Prej fillimit të jetesës në Egjipt e derisa vdiq, nuk i jam ndarë për asnjë ditë e për asnjë natë. Kujdesesha që ai të hante mirë, në mënyrë që të ishte sa më i qetë në studimet dhe punimet e tij, të paktën nga kjo anë të ishte i lehtësuar.

Studime gjuhësore, të cilat botoheshin në emrin Shpend Bardhi?

Po, ishte pjesa tjetër e karrierës së tij si studiues i shqipes, historian e publicist. Sapo mbaronte së shkruari, i thosha se mund t’i rishikonim bashkë, në këtë mënyrë duket se e inkurajoja. Pikërisht gjatë këtyre ndihmesave më kanë shkrepur edhe mendimet e para se mund të nisja edhe unë të shkruaja. E këta libra që kam botuar sot, e kanë zanafillën pikërisht në ato vite.

Egjipti ishte stacioni juaj i fundit përpara Amerikës?

Jo, u larguam nga Egjipti për shkak të revolucionit bashkë me Zogun. Shkuam në Cote d’Azur, në Francë, ku Zogu kishte një shtëpi e na dha një dhomë me qira.

Si shkuat drejt Amerikës?

Lala më pati thënë se e ndiente veten të plakur e se nuk donte të më linte të vetme në Francë. Kështu, i bëri kërkesë Amerikës për azil politik. Shkuam në zyrën e tyre si refugjatë të thjeshtë dhe punonjësi na pyeti se me çfarë ishim marrë më parë. Lala i tha se për t’i dhënë përgjigje, duhet t’i shkruante një libër. Batutë me të cilin punonjësi qeshi dhe i tha dakord, eja pas disa ditësh të më japësh atë që do të shkruash. Kështu ndodhi. Hodhi në letër të gjitha ç’i kishin ndodhur dhe i nisi. Telefonata për të na thirrur sërish në zyrë ishte e menjëhershme. Prej Cote d’Azur shkuam në Nisë, ku na kërkuan nëse mund të na jepnin nënshtetësinë amerikane.

Kështu nisi jeta juaj e re, por që për Krujën nuk zgjati shumë…

Po, u nisëm drejt Amerikës, ku Bashkimi kishte vajtur më parë. Aty më kujtohet se, sapo kam zbritur jam ndalur, jam ulur në gjunjë e kam thënë me vete “Amerikë erdha këtu, të premtoj që do të bëhem një qytetare jotja e mirë”.

Si nisi jeta juaj e re?

Unë nisa të punoja si mësuese e gjuhës frënge dhe asaj gjermane, ndërsa Lala vijonte me studimet e tij. Bashkë me jetën e re, më kërkoi t’i premtoja se nuk kisha për t’u kthyer më në Shqipëri. Se do të vazhdoja prej Amerike t’u shkruaja presidentëve e deputetëve për të mirën e Shqipërisë e Kosovës. Dhe kështu ndodhi. Ja tek i shihni korrespondencat e mia me presidentë të ndryshëm të Amerikës deri në të fundit.

Ndër presidentë e personalitete amerikane, shoh edhe një dërguar kryeministrit të Shqipërisë…

Po, ia kam dërguar, por ende nuk kam marrë përgjigje.
Çfarë i keni kërkuar?

I kërkoj që në Tiranë njëra prej rrugëve të marrë emrin e Mustafa Merlikës.

Shoh gjithashtu, çka tërheq vëmendje edhe më, letërkëmbime e fotografi me Nënë Terezën, madje qenkan më të shpeshta se të tjerat…

Kemi qenë mikesha shumë të mira. Takoheshim shpesh me njëra-tjetrën, derisa Mama u vendos në Indi.

Si ka nisur miqësia juaj?

E kam njohur Mamën, kështu i flisnim të gjithë, qëkur studioja në Romë. Ajo kërkonte që t’i tregoja gjithçka që shkruaja apo që bëja. Më inkurajonte gjithnjë, e jo vetëm mua, të bëja gjithmonë diçka të mirë. Kur shkrova librin e parë për veshjet e fëmijëve, ajo u entuziazmua aq shumë, duke më thënë “Angela, tani që bëre këtë libër për pjesën e jashtme të tyre, duhet të bësh edhe një tjetër, që të shërbejë në zhvillimin e mendjes. Ka qenë pikërisht kjo shtysë, që më ka bërë të punoj për librin tim të fundit. Atë kohë i pata thënë “Mama jam e lodhur, nuk mundem tani”, por më pas, me inkurajimin edhe të tim shoqi, arrita ta çoj në vend kërkesën e saj.

Kur ka qenë hera e fundit që jeni takuar?

Hera e fundit ka qenë në Pensilvani, ku punonim bashkë me Pirron, ai ishte farmacist, bënte formulat e barnave. Mama më pati thënë se herën tjetër, takimi i radhës pra, do të ishte në shtëpinë time, ku do më vizitonte. Mbaj mend që më këtë takim të fundit ka qenë shumë e shqetësuar për nënën e vet.

Pse?

Sepse Nënë Tereza i kishte kërkuar regjimit komunist që ta lejonin nënën e saj të shkonte të kurohej në Amerikë, pasi atë kohë familja e saj jetonte në Shkodër. Përgjigjja e tyre kishte qenë negative dhe më kujtohet që u përlota nga mërzia e saj. Më kërkoi të qetësohesha sepse, pavarësisht kësaj, do ta çonin në Paris.

Të kthehemi te Mustafa Kruja… Vitet e tij në Amerikë ishin të pakta.

 Si vdiq? Ç ’ndodhi me të, sepse pleqërisë ende nuk i kishte ardhur koha?

Jo, nuk ishte për shkak të pleqërisë. Vdekja e tij erdhi si pasojë e një infeksioni pas operacionit që bëri në tëmth. Tri ditë pas operacionit vdiq në spital. Në çastet e fundit, më ka marrë dorën dhe nuk ka mundur të thotë asgjë më shumë përveç një psherëtime.

Kush ishte tjetër pranë jush që të mund të ndanit dhimbjen?

Ishin në fakt më shumë se ç’e patëm menduar. Familjarë ne nuk kishim, por u gjendëm të befasuar kur pamë në gazetat e vendit të nesërmen se kishte vdekur ish-kryeministri i Shqipërisë. Madje, kur mjekët e panë këtë lajm, kërkuan t’i bënin Lalës autopsinë.

Cilat ishin reagimet që nuk kishit menduar?

Kur vdiq Lala, ne morëm një telefonatë prej FBI-së, prej të cilëve u gjendëm fare të habitur, kur na thanë se kemi qenë gjithë kohën këtu për t’iu ruajtur. Ne as e dinim, as e kishim menduar këtë gjë. Erdhën më pas për të na ngushëlluar, duke na siguruar se do të na qëndrojnë pranë.

Njoftuat në Shqipëri?

Menjëherë më pas bëra telegram, ku njoftoja për vdekjen e tij. E gjithë familja ishte e internuar në Lushnjë, lajmin ia çoi atje gruaja e dytë e Mustafait, bashkë me Hasanin, tim vëlla, të cilët nuk ishin internuar, por ishin dënuar të punonin në punët më të rënda që mund të ishin.

Deri në vdekjen e Lalës nuk e zutë në gojë Spiron, kështu martesa duhet të jetë bërë pas vdekjes së tij…

Po, më mbrapa është bërë. Veçse një fjalë, sa për të më bërë mua të ditur që ai ishte dakord për njeriun që më propozonte, ma pati thënë qysh në Egjipt. Ai shkonte çdo të mërkurë e të diel te Mbreti, të dielën shkoja dhe unë. Atje mblidheshin të gjithë, princeshat, miq të Shqipërisë etj. Një të mërkurë, pasi u kthye prej andej, ndërsa mbylla derën pas ardhjes së tij se mos Enver Hoxha dërgonte ndonjë vagabond, më pyet “A do mund të martoheshe me Spiron?”.

Përgjigjja?

Nuk i ktheva asnjë përgjigje. U gjenda e befasuar nga ajo pyetje, të cilën as e kisha çuar ndonjëherë ndërmend. Ajo pyetje nuk mori përgjigje dhe as nuk u zu më në gojë. Unë e dija fare mirë se çfarë u shkruante ai shokëve të tij në korrespondenca “nuk mund ta imagjinoj jetën pa të”. Ashtu sikur unë nuk imagjinoja të largohesha prej tij.

A nuk tingëllon kjo pak egoiste?

Jo, sepse reagimi më i sertë ishte imi. Unë kisha përgjegjësinë e gjithë Merlikajve për t’u kujdesur për Lalën, atë që për të gjithë kishte qenë idhull. E, nëse ai do kishte jetuar më gjatë, unë nuk do ta kisha lidhur jetën as më pas me Spiron. Ashtu siç gjithmonë ai u kujdes për mbarëvajtjen time, siç i pati premtuar nënës.

Çfarë i kishte premtuar nënës?

Unë me fëmijët e Mustafait kemi thuajse një moshë. Kur kam lindur unë, ai kishte 4 djem, thuajse i gjithë fisi ynë po lindte vetëm djem. I pati kërkuar nënës atëherë nëse mund të isha e tija. “A do ma falësh mua këtë gocë?”, i pati thënë. “Po kjo jotja është, jona, e të gjithëve”, i pati thënë nëna. Dhe në takimin e fundit që ata kanë pasur, amaneti që i ka lënë nëna ishte të kujdesej për mua. Pra, ishte ai që më dha edukimin, më dha shkollën, e që vdiq në duart e mia.

Pas vdekjes së Lalës, si u rivendosën lidhjet me Spiron, sepse nuk ka qenë në Amerikë, apo jo?

Spiro nisi të më shkruajë letra. Në letrën e fundit më pyeti: “A nuk bashkohemi për të vazhduar miqësinë e dy familjeve tona?”. Kështu nisi lidhja jonë. Vetëm se isha në një situatë shumë të zorrshme.

Pse?

Po sepse për Amerikën, ato që kishin bashkëpunuar me Ballin Kombëtar, partinë e Spiros, cilësoheshin si bashkëpunëtorë me fashistët dhe hyrja e tyre në Amerikë nuk lejohej. Spiro jetonte në Romë.

Cila rezultoi zgjidhja?

Ishte një nga nxënëset e mia, që më erdhi në ndihmë. Përgjithësisht unë isha natyrë shumë energjike dhe orët e mësimit i bëja shumë ritmike. Pas shfaqjes së këtij problemi, humori nuk ishte më ai i mëparshmi dhe një ditë, studentja më pyet se ç’kisha. I tregova situatën time dhe më tha se kishte një deputet të njohur, i cili mund të më ndihmonte. Bisedoi aq shpejt me të, saqë në orën 12 të natës, kur po kthehesha në shtëpi nga leksionet e vona, e gjej që më priste te dera. “Eja, tha, se na pret deputeti”.

Kaq e thjeshtë ishte?

Përgjigjja i takonte atij. Por së pari e falënderova pse më priti. I thashë se unë kisha pasur gjithashtu një vëlla, që ishte marrë me politikë, por ai nuk kishte bërë të tilla gjëra. Më pyeti nëse e doja atë djalë e i thashë po, sepse Lala e pati pëlqyer. Më la një muaj kohë përpara se të më kthente përgjigjen. Kohën ekzaktësisht pas së cilës më erdhi telegrami “Qeveria e Amerikës në Washington thotë: Shko martohu”.

Fluturuat për në Romë?

Natyrisht, ç’mund të prisja tjetër? Madje edhe Spiro kishte qenë aq i paduruar, saqë e kishte thirrur priftin, mik i Lalës dhe i Koços, në aeroport, ku më prisnin. Në fakt, martesa nuk u bë aty, por të nesërmen menjëherë, prifti na tha se martesa do të bëhej në Vatikan. Kështu ndodhi, u martova e u ktheva në Amerikë, ku më arriti edhe Spiroja një muaj më vonë.

Vazhdonin letërkëmbimet me Shqipërinë, tani që Lala nuk ishte më nuk kishte nevojë as për komunikim të koduar?

Komunikimi me Shqipërinë nuk ka ndalur asnjëherë. Gjithnjë u kam nisur paqeta (pako me ndihma), aq sa kam pasur mundësi i kam ndihmuar.

Pas ’90-s, me kë patët mundësi të lidheshit nga familja e Mustafait?

Fëmijët e Mustafait, pas internimit patën emigruar në Itali. Kam shkuar i kam takuar atje. Tani, asnjë nuk jeton më, përveç Fatosit.

Domosdo, janë aq vite sa jo kushdo mund t’i ketë jetë…

Po, dhe kam vuajtur për këtë. Duket në fakt sikur ata që janë këtu vuajnë më shumë, por ju siguroj që kemi qarë më shumë ne andej.

Ishit përgatitur për ndryshimet që ju prisnin në Shqipëri?

Pa dyshim, më kishin folur. Por kërkova që, pavarësisht ndryshimeve, të mund të jetoja pjesën tjetër të jetës, në dhomën ku kishte vdekur babai. Nipi e përgatiti dhomën dhe ja ku jam rehatuar.
Lajmi Shqip

Ky artikull eshte postuar me Wednesday, 14/09/2011 ne oren 10:15 am	 tek kategoria AKTUALE. Mund te ndiqni gjithe pergjigjet per kete artikull nepermjet RSS 2.0 .

----------


## derjansi

bashkpuntoret e okupatorit vec en shqipni bohen heroj

----------


## PLAKU

*FALEMINDERIT KOSOVË!*

Shkruan: Eugjen  MERLIKA*

“Po të na shtrëngonte fati me zgjedhë njânën dysh: a mâ mirë me humbun Kosovën apo lirìn, pëlqejmë mâ parë të humbasim lirìn, mbasi këtê, të bashkuem me Kosovën, jemi të sigurtë se dikur mund t’a fitojmë prap.” - Mustafa Merlika Kruja

Ka ditë në jetën e njeriut që mbeten të ngulitura thellë në kujtesë, me të gjitha imtësitë e tyre, duke filluar nga ngjyra e qiellit e duke përfunduar te veçoritë e rrugëve mbi të cilat ecet e fizionomitë e njerëzve me të cilët bisedohet. Një udhëtim i thjeshtë, në sajë të një episodi, të një gjesti, të një fjale, të një buzëqeshjeje, të një takimi, merr formën e një ngjarjeje të rëndësishme, një nga ato që i kalojnë caqet e bëmave të përditshme, që mbeten të veçanta, të shquara, të papërsëritshme…

Një ditë e tillë, për disa pjesëmarrës të familjes Merlika, ndërmjet të cilëve biri i dytë i Mustafait, Fatosi 91-vjeçar, qe 10 shtatori 2011. Ishte vizita e parë e kësaj familjeje në Prishtinë, kryeqendra e Kosovës së pavarur, një vizitë në kërkim të një rruge, të një pllake me një emër të dashur, të vendosur diku, në fillimin e saj. Ai emër ishte Mustafa Kruja, emri i atit, i gjyshit, i vjehrrit, i xhaxhait të secilit nga pjesëmarrësit e këtij grupi të vogël grash e burrash, që udhëtonin atë ditë nga Tirana në Prishtinë.Nuk qe shumë e lehtë gjetja e asaj pllake me atë emër, mbasi në krye të rrugës, që është karshi ndërtesës së Kuvendit të Prishtinës, ishte hapur një kantier pune e pllaka ishte zhvendosur rreth 200 metra më sipër. Por njerëzit ishin të gatshëm për të ndihmuar, për të dhënë shpjegime, drejtime, aq më shumë kur merrnin vesh përkatësinë e personave e lidhjet familjare me “ish-Kryeministrin e Shqipërisë e të Kosovës”. Ato minuta të kaluara aty pranë asaj pllake duke bërë fotografitë, aq shumë t’ëndërruara në një jetë të tërë të dërmuar në kampet e internimit dhe në burgjet e diktaturës komuniste, vetëm e vetëm pse ishin familjarë të Mustafa Krujës, pa marrë pjesë asnjëherë në politikën aktive, qenë tepër prekëse. Kalimtarët ndaleshin, pyesnin, interesoheshin, shprehnin mirëkuptim. Për të gjithë ishte një emër i njohur që, të vjetërve u kujtonte vitet e para të “çlirimit” nga thundra serbe, vite iluzionesh të Atdheut të bashkuar, të mësimit në shkollat shqipe, të nëpunësve shqiptarë në zyrat e administratës, t’ardhur në trevat e tyre nga të gjitha viset e Shqipërisë, për të sendërtuar ëndrrën e Shqipërisë etnike, të prekëshme, të gjallë. Ai emër u kujtonte vizitën e tij në qytetet e ndryshme të Kosovës n’ato ditë të fundit të qershorit 1942, i shoqëruar nga ministri kosovar i Punëve botore, Iljaz Agushi, dhe ministri vlonjat i “Tokave të lirueme”, Eqerem Vlora; një treshe personalitetesh që përfaqësonte Shqipërinë e Epërme, të Mesme e të Jugut, në një Qeveri “kolaboracioniste”, që kishte guximin të kthente mbrapsht kërkesat e Komandës gjermane të Beogradit për dorëzimin e hebrejve e që kishte si synim të parë të saj bashkimin e të gjitha trojeve shqiptare në një shtet të vetëm.N’ato vizita ai u foli kosovarëve me gjuhën e tyre, për betejat e hershme për me shpallë pavarësinë: “E kush kje atëherë pararoja e Revolucionit Shqyptar?Kush kjenë trimat qi e dërmuen ushtrinë anmike dhe banë me rà në guj e me lypun paqë? Kosovarët. Kah Kosova ishin drejtue sytë e tonë Kombit. Prej Kosove pritej shpëtimi, lirija e tij. Fati i Shqyptarís po dahej në Shkup…” Ai nderoi kudo kujtimin e miqve e shokëve të vjetër të luftës për Shqipërinë e pavarur, të Hasan Prishtinës e të Bajram Currit, të Isa Boletinit e Dervish Mitrovicës, të Niman Ferizit, Hysni Currit, Sali Gjukës e sa e sa bijve të Kosovës, të rreshtuar pa asnjë kursim në shërbim të themelimit e të zhvillimit të Shtetit shqiptar. Për të ardhja në Kosovë ishte, “pikë së pari nji detyrë haxhillëku qi e ka borxh çdo shqiptar kur mundet me e krye.”

Familjarët e tij, edhe se me vonesë, mbas 70 vjetësh po e kryenin atë detyrë, duke ardhur mes nipave t’atyre kosovarëve, që n’atë kohë kishin shtruar qilimat për të pritur jo vetëm Kryeministrin, por edhe mikun, vëllanë, birin, deputetin e tyre. Imazhin e tij e kishin përcjellë nga brezi në brez, deri në ditën fatlume kur Kosova do të fitonte përgjithmonë lirinë e saj. Atëherë ajo do të shihte vetveten në pasqyrë, do të bënte bilancin e historisë së saj, do të ndryshonte simbolet që kishin pushtuar, prej gati një shekulli, qenien e saj. Ajo do të kthehej në rivlerësimin e figurave historike që ruante me dashuri e urtësi në kujtesën e saj, edhe se koha mizore, vrastare e vlerave të vërteta, ishte munduar t’i fshinte. Në listën e emrave që e nderonin kujtesën e saj historike ishte dhe ai i Mustafa Krujës, njeriut që ”deshi mâ fort Shqipninë se popullaritetin e vet”, që luftoi nga bankat e Mylqijes në Stamboll e deri në frymën e fundit në Niagara Falls të SHBA, me të gjitha fuqitë e tij për idealin e Kombit të bashkuar.Nëse historishkruesit e diktaturës në Shqipëri vazhdojnë ta quajnë “të pambrojtshme” figurën e tij, këto emërtime të rrugëve të Prishtinës, Pejës e Gjakovës me emrin e tij, janë përgjigjja më e mirë që ideali i kombit të bashkuar mund t’i japë përdhosësve të historisë së tij.Gjithë këto mendime shtjelloheshin në trurin e vizitorëve të pazakonshëm t’asaj rruge të thjeshtë të Prishtinës n’atë ditë të nxehtë shtatori, që i shëmbëllente verës së tejzgjatur. Nga thellësitë e zemrave të tyre buroi një falënderim i sinqertë e i fuqishëm, një zë i brendshëm që gëlonte nga vetëdija e familjes dhe fisit që mbante mbiemrin Merlika, nga shpirtrat e të vdekurve e nga ndjenjat mirënjohëse të të gjallëve, që nga biri 19-vjeçar Besimi, i vdekur në duart e babait në të largëtin nëntor 1944 në Vjenë, deri te motra Xhire-Anxhela që shoqëroi frymën e fundit të vëllait të saj të madh në Niagara Falls, në po ashtu të largëtin dhjetor 1958.Të gjithë me një zë shprehemi: FALEMINDERIT KOSOVË! për ato pllaka me emrin e Mustafa Krujës në rrugët e qyteteve të tua. Ato janë dëshmi e respektit dhe vlerësimi më i lartë që kujtesa e kombit i ka bërë veprës së tij, Faleminderit! Së bashku me këtë falënderim rrjedh edhe urimi ynë po aq i sinqertë për t’ardhmen e Kosovës, për zhvillimin e begatinë e saj, në përputhje me ëndrrat më të bukura të bijve të saj trima e bujarë.

*Autori, shkrimtar e publicist, është nipi i Mustafa Krujës.

----------


## CEZARND

"Takimi i Mustafa Krujës me Duçen për Kosovën"
» Dërguar më: 20/02/2012 - 12:48


Në 100 përvjetorin e pavarësisë flet Angela Muka, e motra e Mustafa Krujës, që është njëra prej dëshmitareve të pakta të një periudhe të rëndësishme të historisë shqiptare. Angela Muka, që edhe pse ishte e motra e Mustafa Krujës, u bë vajza e tij, për të cilën vetë ai, investoi për të ardhmen e saj, e tani është kthyer në qytetin e lindjes, në lagjen e vjetër të Merlikëve në Krujë dhe jeton atje me të vëllanë Hasanin. Angela ka dëshirë t'u kujtojë historianëve shqiptarë, që nëse duan ta shkruajnë mirë historinë e këtij vendi të mbështeten në fakte të vërteta. Ajo hedh poshtë faktin se deklaratën e pavarësisë e ka shkruar Luigj Gurakuqi, siç pretendojnë analistët dhe historiografia shqiptare, sipas saj, ishte vetë Luigji që ia besoi këtë detyrën Mustafa Krujës, i cili në atë kohë ishte vetëm 27 vjeç. Muka e vazhdon debatin me historianin Arben Puto, i cili e quajti kolaboracionist Krujën, në kohën kur ishte kryeministër i Shqipërisë në kohën e pushtimit italian. Sipas saj, e vetme arsye se pse Kruja takoi Duçen ishte çështja e Kosovës dhe e sfidon hapur Puton, duke i kërkuar publikisht se "çfarë do të bënte ai nëse do t'i thuhej se Shqipëria do të bashkohej me Kosovën". Madje Angela i kujton udhëheqësve aktualë të Kosovës, se Kosova është çliruar nga serbët që në 1941. Angela tregon dhe për jetën e saj studentore, ku te "Nana Mbretëreshë" ajo ka njohur ato vajzat e këtij instituti, që më pas do të bëheshin drejtuese kyçe gjatë diktaturës komuniste, përfshi këtu edhe Nexhmije Hoxhën, për të cilin, nuk kishte mendim të mirë në këtë institut. Shoqe e ngushtë me Nënë Terezën, e cila pa ardhur në Shqipëri e njihte shqipen, por nuk e fliste dot dhe një mike në oborrin e Mbretit Zog në Egjipt. 
Zonja Angela Muka, jeni një nga dëshmitaret e pakta së një periudhe të rëndësishme për historinë e Shqipërisë. Jeni motra, por më shumë vajza e njërit prej "baballarëve" të pavarësisë, Mustafa Krujës dhe jetoni në Krujë dhe do të shijoni 100 vjetorin e pavarësisë... 
Kam lindur në Krujë dhe emri im parë ka qenë Haxhire, pasi kështu donte axha im. Kur isha e vogël, rreth 7-8 vjeçe shkoja shpesh në një kishë këtu afër qytetit tim. Një mik i babë Metës na ftonte në festat fetare të rëndësishme të besimit katolik. Unë shkoja shpesh atje, çdo vit, sepse isha e magjepsur nga lutjet e priftit, nga meshat që jepte ai. Atje shihja se si baheshin realitet mrekullitë. Në meshë vinin njerëz të ndryshëm, që kishin sëmundje nga më të ndryshmet, duke filluar nga ata që ecnin vetëm me paterica, e deri te ato që nuk shihnin fare. Në meshat e kësaj kishe pashë se si të sëmurët shëroheshin gjatë dhënies së meshës, njerëzit hiqnin patericat e dhe fillonin të ecnin vetë, të verbërit hiqnin shallet që mbulonin sytë dhe shihnin sërish. Këto ndodhi të vogla, njëkohësisht edhe të mëdha në vetvete, më kanë lënë përshtypje të madhe. Duke parë këto mrekulli që ndodhnin në këtë kishë edhe unë fillova t'i lutesha Zotit, t'i lutesha Krishtit dhe Zojës së Bekueme. Kur linda unë, Lala (kështu i thërrisnim ne Mustafa Krujës), i tha nanës sime, meqë ai gjithmonë kishte ëndërrue të kishte gocë, pra Lala në atë kohë iu lut nanës time "do ma falësh mua këtë vajzë". Kështu isha dhe u bëra vajza e tij në shpirt dhe më ka ndihmuar gjatë gjithë jetë sime që të ecja përpara, qoftë me studime, ashtu dhe në jetë. 
Ku i përfunduat studimet? 
Studimet në Institutin "Nana Mbretneshë", shkova te Lala dhe i thashë, "nuk dua të jem një mësuese e thjeshtë. Dhe ai më pyeti: "e çfarë don me u ba?". I thashë se dua të studioj për gjuhësi jashtë vendit dhe falë këmbënguljes dhe mbështetjes së tij studiova jashtë shtetit, ku veç të tjerave, mësova dhe pesë gjuhë. Vetëm para se të nisja studimet jashtë më tha: "Po ti duhet të studiosh se unë s'mund të jap provimet për ty". Ai për vete ishte njohës i katër gjuhëve të huaja. Jetën studentore së pari e fillova në Alto Adigge, në Itali. Atëherë në fakt ajo ishte nën sundimin austriak, por pas Luftës së Parë Botërore, ajo u vu nën zotërimin e Italisë. Pavarësisht se e mori Italia atë zonë, njerëzit atje flisnin vetëm gjermanisht. Për tre vite me radhë studiova atje, pas tre viteve vjen Lala në Itali dhe më takoi. Në atë kohë ishte kryeministër i Shqipërisë, ishte viti 1941. 
Në fakt në këtë institut kanë mbaruar studimet edhe një pjesë e mirë e grave, që më pas u bënë pjesë e diktaturës. A i njihnit ato atëherë? 
Po te Instituti "Nana Mbretneshë" ka vazhduar studimet edhe Nexhmije Hoxha, të cilën e kam njohur, por prej larg. Po kështu kam njohur Vito Kondin, që më pas do të quhej Vito Kapon, apo Liri Belishovën, por asnjëherë nuk jam përzierë me ta. Vajzat atje nuk kishin mendim të mirë për Nexhmijen, e konsideronin si të keqe, unë gjithësesi i kam qëndruar larg grupeve të tyre. 
Zonja Muka, disa studiues shqiptarë pretendojnë se deklaratën e pavarësisë nuk e ka shkruar Mustafa Kruja, ata mbajnë për autor Luigj Gurakuqin? 
Kur u mblodhën të gjithë në Vlorë, Gurakuqi, Qemali, Lala, Bajram Curri, miku i tij i ngushtë, që konsiderohej edhe si vëlla gishti, Gurakuqi, i thotë, "Mustafë shkruaje ti, kompozoje ti fjalët e pavarësisë se ti e di shqipen shumë ma mirë se unë". Ai ishte vetëm 27 vjeç. Duke e njohur historinë, mendoj se historianët duhet të shkruajnë vetëm të vërtetën e mbështetur në fakte, ose të mos e shkruajnë fare. 
Ka shumë historianë dhe teza për arsyen se pse pranoi postin e kryeministrit Mustafa Kruja. Cili është versioni juaj për këtë fakt historik? 
Një pjesë nuk e dinë, dhe një fakt i tillë nuk është ditur, që Mustafa Kruja kur u kthye në Shqipëri nuk erdhi nga Italia, por nga Zvicra. Ai ishte vendosur atje me gjithë familjen. Hitleri kishte pushtuar Austrinë, në këtë periudhë ai gjendej në Genova të Italisë. Një pushtim i tillë e tronditi dhe të nesërmen i thotë mikut të tij Lazër Shantojës në lidhje me rrezikun që mund t'i kanosej Shqipërisë, pasi e parandjente se Duçja se pas kësaj lëvizjeje të Hitlerit, ai mund të synonte pikërisht vendin tonë. Menjëherë pas këtij takimi me Lazrin, ai merr plaçkat dhe familjen dhe shkon në Zvicër dhe i thotë Italisë "s'dua asnjë ndihmë nga ana jote". Lala më thoshte se atëherë nuk kishte shumë para për të përballuar jetesën, prandaj ai iu lut disa tregtarëve, që i kishte miq dhe i njihte, "kam mbetur në rrugë të madhe, më Italinë jam prishur, prandaj duhet të më ndihmoni". Kur u kthye në Shqipëri ai e kishte vendosur dhe deklaroi hapur që "s'do të merrem më me politikë, do të merrem vetëm me punët e mia". Kishte filluar të punonte me një fjalor nacional, një fjalor si për shqiptarët e Shqipërisë dhe ato të Kosovës. Kur vjen në Krujë, të gjithë miqtë e presin krahëhapur, e përshëndesin dhe i urojnë mirëseardhjen në Atdhe. Jakomoni e pa që Shqipëria ishte në rrezik nga ideologjia komuniste, e cila kërkonte të ishte një ideologji sunduese në vend, i telefonoi në shtëpi Lalës këtu në Krujë, në shtëpinë e tij, dhe i kërkoi t'i shkonte në zyrën e tij në Tiranë. "Zotni - i tha Jakomoni në telefon - dua të flas me ty në zyrë nesër". Sigurisht, italianët i kishin informacionet e duhura se kush mund të ishte njeriu më i përshtatshëm për të drejtuar vendin. Lala i shkoi të nesërmen në zyrë dhe pas përshëndetjeve të rastit i tha shkurt "zotni, nëse do të shpëtosh vendin tënd Shqipërinë prej komunizmit, të duhet të marrësh pushtetin". Natyrisht kjo ofertë ishte e papritur për Mustafa Krujën, sepse e kishte thënë hapur se nuk do të ishte më pjesë e skenës politike. Përgjigja që i dha Jakomonit qe "unë do të mendohem 3 ditë, por për ta pranuar më duhet të plotësohen tre kushte; i pari, trupat italiane që kanë pushtuar vendin të dalin jashtë Shqipërisë; në flamurin kuq e zi të mos ketë asnjë shenjë të mbretërisë fashiste as të mbretit Emanuel dhe e treta ministrinë e Jashmte dua ta drejtoj vetë". Kur i kërkoi këto kushte, ai kishte ndër mend planin që jo vetëm të shpëtonte shqiptarët, por të bënte edhe diçka për Kosovën pasi serbët, të cilët po e qesnin fare me dhunën që ushtronin ndaj shqiptarëve atje. Lalës iu plotësuan kushtet, shkresa erdhi direkt nga Italia dhe për herë të parë ai u emërua drejtuesi i këtij vendi, ishte kryeministri i Shqipërisë nacionaliste. 
Cila ishin detyrat e para që bëri Mustafa Kruja si kryeministër i Shqipërisë? 
Menjëherë pas formimit të qeverisë, një nga punët e para që bëri, ishte thirrja në zyrë e vrasësit të Luigj Gurakuqit. Ia tha drejt e në sy "a e di pse të kam thirrur në zyrë?. Ti ke ba krimin ma të madh që ke vra mikun tem Gurakuqin, ti do të kishe ba ma mirë të më vritshe mue". Dhe i tha atyne që ia sollën "merrnie dhe bani çka të doni me te". Një ditë tjetër, thirri në zyrë miqtë dhe shokët e tij dhe u tha, "banu gati se nesër do të nisemi për në Itali, pasi do çlirojmë Kosovën". Ata u habitën dhe pyetën veten se çfarë ishte duke folur. Por ai ua preu shkurt "shkoni, mos humbisni kohë". Ai me një delegacion qeveritar mbërrin në Romë. Lala u paraqit në senatin italian, ku mbajti një fjalim ku përshkoi situatën e atëhershme të Kosovës dhe atë që po kalonin kosovarët nën sundimin serb. Pasi e përfundoi fjalën, doli jashtë të takonte miqtë e tij, pjesë e delegacionit. Ata panë një Mustafa tjetër, ecte si të ishte djalë i ri, pothuajse vraponte. Lala u tha atyre se pas "fjalimit në senat u duhet vetëm firma e Duçes që të realizohet tërësisht çlirimi i Kosovës". Dhe i pyeti "kush nga ju do të shkojë në zyrën e Duçes për të firmosur dokumentin e senatit?". Ata panë njëri-tjetrin dhe i thanë atij se ai e kishte filluar dhe ai duhet të mbaronte, por duhej të kishte parasysh një gjë, se komunistët do ta quanin fashist, bashkëpunëtor të tyre. Lala iu përgjigj "s'ka problem, të më thërrasin çfarë të duan, edhe dreq nëse duan. Ne me këtë dokument kemi çliruar vllaznit dhe motra tona në Kosovë që po vuajnë dhe kërkojnë dashurinë dhe kujdesin tonë". 
Por pikërisht për këtë takim me Duçen Mustafa Kruja është kritikuar nga historiografia shqiptare... 
Pikërisht duke u nisur nga fjalët e Lalës, dua t'i them atij Putos, se çdo njeri, qoftë edhe Abaz Kupi, që ishte trim, por nuk ishte i shkolluar, që ishte një atdhetar i madh që donte që edhe Kosovën me e pa të lirë. Çdo njeri do e bënte këtë për vendin dhe Atdheun e vet, jo vetëm Lala. Ai, Putoja, e akuzon si gjithë komunistët shqiptarë se pse muar firmën e Duçes për Kosovën, këto historianë nuk i marrin parasysh fare faktet e ndodhura realisht. E të vuante e gjithë familja e të afërmit gjithë atë kohë, vetëm se i konsideronin "bashkëpunëtorë të fashizmit", vetëm se u desht Kosova? Për shkollat shqipe, Lala çoi një person të veçantë që të hapte shkollat shqipe në Kosovë. Gëzimi i kosovarëve për këto veprime të qeverisë shqiptare ishte i papërshkueshëm. Gjej rastin këtu t'u kutjoj zyrtarëve aktualë të Kosovës, e cila gëzon pavarësinë si gjithë shtetet e tjera, pra u kujtoj atyre që Kosova u çlirua më 1942 dhe për tre vite e tillë ka qenë. 
A e ka vizituar Kruja ndonjëherë Kosovën si kryeministër? 
Po, ka bërë një vizitë në Kosovë, i ftuar nga qeveria e saj. Ka mbetur si një legjendë, por që është e vertetë, se pritja që i bënë kosovarët Mustafa Krujës atje, nuk përshkrohet dot me fjalë. Ai kishte bërë çfarë kishte pasur në dorë për ta, pasi ajo ishte toka jonë. Titoja i la ashtu siç i gjeti, me atë infrastrukturë arsimore që filloi ta ngrinte qeveria e Mustafa Krujës, por më pas Millosheviçi ua hoqi të gjitha. Me rastin e një vjetorit të pavarësisë së Kosovës, më ftuan në një aktivitet në Florida, ku më duhej të mbaja një fjalim në një kohë pesë minutëshe. E kisha përgatitur fjalimin, por kur me erdhi radha, i hoqa letrat dhe fillova të flisja vetë. Kur më pyeti dikush se ku e ke letrën, iu përgjigja se kur flas për Lalën nuk kam nevojë të shkruaj. Kaq shumë e donte ai Kosovën dhe ma kishte futur në gjak edhe mua këtë dashni, sa që shpesh i thoja se ku kisha lindur në Kosovë apo në Shqipëri. Që kur dola jashtë Shqipërie me studime, më 1940, ai m'u lut dhe në të gjallë të vet, por edhe në ditët e fundit të jetës më tha "mos shko në Shqipëri. Ti je më e vlefshme këtu. Shkruaju njerëzve të rëndësishëm, presidentëve, deputetëve, senatorëve për Shqipërinë dhe Kosovën. Sigurisht që nëse do të kisha ardhur do të më kishin futur në burg. 
Flitet për një miqësi të vonë të Krujës me mbretin Zog, si ndodhi zonja Muka? 
Më 1949 shkova të studioja në Home Economics në Akademinë e Arteve, në degën e modelueses. Atje qëndrova për tre vjet. Në atë kohë Lala kishte marrë një letër nga Egjipti, e dërgonte Mbreti Zog. Më vjen dhe më thotë "mbaroje shpejt shkollën se unë do të shkoj pranë Mbretit Zog". Në letër mbreti i shkruante se "Shqipnia të do më shumë sot se asnjëherë tjetër". Ai më tha, se me këtë letër do nisej direkt për Egjipt, por kishte hallin që unë të mbaroja studimet e nisura dhe të bashkohesha me të në Egjipt. Më kërkoi që t'i përshpejtoja dhënien e provimeve, apo ta ndiqja shkollën në privat që të mbyllja studimet. Pasi mbarova studimet Lala më priste në Egjipt, më priste me padurim, pasi ishte vetëm. Kur e takoi për herë të parë mbretin Zog, ata kishin biseduar për situatën e vështirë së vendit, pasi në konferencën e fuqive të mëdha, ishte vendosur që të gjithë shtetet të gëzonin kufijtë që kishin pasur më përpara, por kur erdhi radha e Shqipërisë, kishin vendosur ta ndanin përgjysëm. Mbreti Zog kishte marrë një letër nga fuqitë fituese, ku këta të fundit i kërkonin atij që të mos konsiderohej më mbret i shqiptarëve. Zogu e kishte diskutuar një gjë të tillë me mbretëreshën dhe me të motrën dhe kishin rënë dakord që i vetmi njeri që mund ta shpëtonte Shqipërinë duke kontribuar në emigracion, ishte Mustafa Kruja. Lala i tha mbretit që të shkruante një letër me të cilën do paraqitesh në ambasadën tonë (Enver Hoxha ende nuk i kishte të vetat ambasadat). Letrën e shkroi në frëngjisht në të cilën ai shkrojti se Zogu ishte mbreti i gjithë shqiptarëve dhe se Shqipëria ishte e jona. Pas kësaj, ai e këshilloi mbretin që të formonte një qeveri, që të ishte kundër Enver Hoxhës. Mbreti i përgjigjet: "Mua më duket e vështirë një gjë e tillë, por nëse e merr ti përsipër, unë do të të ndihmoj". Kështu Lala çoi në Romë Koço Mukën, një patriot shqiptar dhe një mik i tij, që të bashkonte të gjithë partitë dhe të deklarohej formimi i qeverisë "Shqipnia e Lirë". Edhe pse ishte kundër Enver Hoxhës, ai asnjëherë nuk përdorte fyerje, por ishte dinjitoz në qëndrimin e tij "ai është komunist, unë nuk jam", kaq ishin fjalët që thoshte ai për Hoxhën. Një gjë të tillë ia kërkonte edhe rinisë, pra që të mos e mbushnin veten me urrejtje dhe të shmangnin qëndrimet jo dinjitoze. 
Ju vetë e njihnit mbretin Zog? 
Mustafa Kruja u bë një vizitor i rregullt i mbretit Zog, të shtunën e çdo jave shkonim për drekë, ndërsa të mërkurave shkonte vetëm Lala të bisedonte me Zogun. Unë isha mike në shtëpinë e Zogut, kam modeluar disa veshje për Nanën Mbretëreshë. 
Zonja Muka, flitet për disa hebrej që ka shpëtuar Kruja kur ishte kryeministër. Si ndodhi? 
Kur Lala qe kryeministër në kufirin tonë me Jugosllavinë mbërrijnë rreth 350 hebrej që largoheshin nga nazizmi gjerman që kishte pushtuar vende të tjera. Zyrtarët i thanë Lalës se çfarë të bënin, t'i lejonin të hynin apo jo. Ai dha urdhër që të hapeshin dyert për ta, që të kujdeseshin për ta, t'i jepnin strehim, ushqim dhe gjithçka që u nevojitej, ndërkohë i kërkon ministrit të Brendshëm Koço Mukës, që të shohë mundësinë që t'I pajisë ata me dokumente. Lajmi i mbërritjes së tyre u mor vesh dhe menjëherë në zyrën e Lalës paraqitet konsulli i përgjithshëm i Gjermanisë (për Shqipërinë) me qendër në Beograd, i cili i paraqet një notë verbale në të cilën qeveria naziste kërkonte nga Shqipëria dorëzimin e 350 familjeve çifute, që kishin hyrë nga Jugosllavia. Lala e dëgjon dhe i thotë "zotni këto që po thoni mbase janë thashetheme, pasi unë nuk e kam mësuar një informacion të tillë. Ju lutem më lini dy javë kohë sa të sqaroj situatën dhe më pas ejani sërish që t'ju informoj me saktësi". Përfaqësuesi i Rajhut largohet, ndërkohë që Lala interesohet pranë vendeve që mund t'i pranonin hebrejtë, të cilët u pajisën me pashaporta shqiptare, me emra shqiptarësh. E brenda dy javëve hebrejtë u larguan nga Shqipëria dhe kur mbaron ky operacion në zyrën e Lalës paraqitet sërish përfaqësuesi i Rajhut në një takim zyrtar me kryeministrin e Shipërisë. Lala i përgjigjet se kishte marrë informacione në lidhje me pretendimet e tij dhe rezultoi që lajmi për hyrjen e 350 hebrejve në Shqipëri nuk ishte i vërtetë. Dhe në fund e mbyll takimin "tani ju lutem shkoni" dhe I tregon derën për të dalë jashtë zyrës. 
A ishte i lehtë për Krujën emigracioni? 
Në fillim të viteve 1950 u larguam nga Egjipti. U vëndosëm në Cote d'Azur të Francës. Atje Lala filloi ta ndjente lodhjen, filloi të plakej. Punonte shumë për t'i mbajtur të bashkuar partitë dhe organizatat e shqiptarëve në emigracion. Një ditë më thotë që t'i ulem pranë pasi donte të më thoshe diçka të rëndësishme. "Tashti Lala po plaket, por s'dua të të lë në Francë, dua të të lë në një shtet që ta duash si Shqipninë e Kosovën. Dhe ky vend është Amerika". Ai kishte përshtyje të mira për këtë vend. Në konferencën e shteteve në Paris, ai kishte qëndruar pranë presidentit amerikan Widrow Wilson. Ndërsa mbante fjalimin, Lala mbante pranë një flamur të vogël kuq e zi dhe i tregoi atij se ky flamur ishte i gjithë shqiptarëve. Para se të niseshim për në Amerikë qëndruam për disa kohë në Nice të Francës. U paraqitëm pranë konsullatës amerikane për të filluar procedurat e marrjes së vizës. Një zyrtar në konsullatë i tha Lalës se gjatë plotësimit të dokumentacionit duhet të shkruante se kush ishte, çfarë kishte bërë në Shqipëri. Lala i tha me të qeshur, "mirë mirë, por do më duhet të të shkruaj një libër". U kthyem në shtëpi dhe filloi të shkruante dhe më pas i postoi për në konsullatë. Pasi ishin shqyrtuar dokumentacioni, vetë konsulli na merr në telefon dhe na thotë që të paraqiteshim në konsullatë. Vetë konsulli pas dy javëve na i dorëzoi vizat për në Amerikë. Mbërritëm në Amerikë. Në stacion na kishin dalë të na prisnin miqtë e shokët e Lalës. Unë iu ula në gjunjë dhe i thashë "hello, mirëse të gjeta Amerikë, unë të dua fort dhe të premtoj se do të bëhem qytetare e mirë e jotja". Lala më tha se çfarë po bëja ashtu dhe iu përgjigja, "a më ke thanë me e dashtë Amerikën". 
Si ishte Amerika për ju të dy? 
Kur u sëmur Lala, u shtrua në spital pasi kishte nevojë për një ndërhyrje kirugjikale në tëmth. Rrugën deri te spitali e bëmë në këmbë, pasi ishte shumë afër apartamentit ku banonim. E Lala më përsëriti edhe njëherë amanetin e tij që të mos kthehesha në Shqipëri pasi do të ishte një rrezik shumë i madh për mua. Tre ditë pasi u bë operacion ai vdiq. Dhe sipas porosisë së tij, u përpoqa të isha një qytetare e mirë e atij vendi. Botova katër libra që kishin si titull "A french touch...A unique on how to alter effectively. The printet patterns with perfect fit for all sizes". Këto bëjnë fjalë për modelimin e veshjeve për njerëzit të të gjitha moshave dhe masave. Më pas këto u bënë tekste shkollore dhe ishin ndër më të kërkuarat. 
Kur u kthyet në Shqipëri zonja Muka? 
Që pas 1940 nuk kam ardhur më në Shqipëri. Pak vite më parë erdhi im vëlla, Hasani, në Amerikë. Më pa që isha plakë dhe pas vdekjes së tim shoqi, jetoja vetëm më tha të kthehesha. Erdha pikërisht në shtëpinë ku kam lindur në Krujë, e cila është rikonstruktuar. Jam një qytetare amerikane dhe do të vdes e tillë. Ashtu siç thoshte Nënë Tereza, "kam le shqiptare dhe do të vdes indiane". E dua Amerikën dhe njerëzit e saj.

----------


## pirro10

Mustafa Kruja ndonese nje individ me shkolle te larte mbetet anti-shqiptar dhe nje racist per keto aresye:

- bashkepunoi me okupatorin. Ne cdo vend ai qe bashkepunon haptazi me okupatorin quhet tradhetar,
-racist eshte sepse ka folur haptazi ne fjalimet e tij kur ishte kryeminister kuisling kunder komuniteteve te tjera, duke treguar nje bagazh te pasur me fjale te ndyra qe nuk i ka hije nje individe sic po e paraqesni ju ne keto shkrime.

----------


## landi45

kush bashkepunon me pushtuesit dhe luen duart me gjakun e popullit te tije
nuk meriton te kete dhe varre

jo ti bejme elegji ne forume

----------


## medaur

Tradhetar  me patente,me keq se komunistat

----------

